# Fenderless Friday



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2015)

I was inspired by franks old schwinn. I know we all have one or two. I'll start with my 37 rollfast fastback sport and 56 schwinn spitfire.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2015)

My '34 Falcon pre fenders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

So is it Fenderless Friday now?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2015)

*No Fenders ....*

1939 Mead Crusader I have heard this style called Roadsters



1941 Huffman Dayton  Fenderless Friday Any Day


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> So is it Fenderless Friday now?




Why not! It has a good ring to it don't you think?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2015)

Fenderless Friday continues...1980 Schwinn cruiser for the Wife.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2015)

Taking advantage of the new grass on the Greenway soccer fields. The Pope likes it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2015)

Another Fenderless Friday, *h*ave *a* *g*reat *w*eek*e*nd everyone


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 16, 2015)

*Fenderless Colson*

One of two fenderless LWB Colson I have.
Half of my bikes do not have fenders.
I wanted to start a post about what are the most difficult parts to get for a "Normal" prewar bike.
My vote was for fenders. 

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> One of two fenderless LWB Colson I have.
> Half of my bikes do not have fenders.
> I wanted to start a post about what are the most difficult parts to get for a "Normal" prewar bike.
> My vote was for fenders.
> ...




Very nice. Was 36 the only year for the long wheel base frame?


----------



## mike j (Jan 16, 2015)

One more to the mix, pure patina..." fenders? we don't need no stinkin' fenders"


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 16, 2015)

57 spitfire,

I have always read that it was 2 years - 1936 and 1937.

I think mine may both be 1937. 

I do not want to hijack this into a Colson post but here are picture's of the serial number on mine.

I have read that the numeral/alphabet combo corresponded to year and month. In my examples D7 - April 1937, I7 Sept 1937. 

The other characters are a combination of serial numbers, frame maker and possible a code for the company the frame was being made for.

Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

57 spitfire said:


> Very nice. Was 36 the only year for the long wheel base frame?




'36 & '37.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice! Both 37's.  April '37 & Sept '37.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> One of two fenderless LWB Colson I have.
> Half of my bikes do not have fenders.
> I wanted to start a post about what are the most difficult parts to get for a "Normal" prewar bike.
> My vote was for fenders.
> ...




Believe me. I feel your pain. I have several LWB 37's sans fenders...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2015)

1936-37. Ok cool. Thanks guys. Rob.


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2015)

*Fenderless world*



best of both worlds, that's Schwinn world/70's downhill!


----------



## mike j (Jan 23, 2015)

Who needs "em ?


----------



## COB (Jan 23, 2015)

My "Fenderless Friday" photo: 57 Schwinn Hotrod.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy Friday go fenderless.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## mruiz (Jan 23, 2015)

I didn't get the memo, I taught it was free ball Friday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2015)

My rat Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 23, 2015)

Well done Shawn. Thumbs up!


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Jan 23, 2015)

It's Friday!  

My wifes Raleigh Roadster. Thanks for the tires Scott.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Franks for this fine fender-free Friday


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> My rat Phantom. V/r Shawn



Very cool Phantom!!! Makes me want to rat out my 56! Joe


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

Fenderless Friday again. Gonna need _one _today tho  
hagwe!


----------



## spoker (Jan 30, 2015)

sno-fenders 

 low an slow he he


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like you gotta get outside more Scott. Nature even left the Welcome Mat out for ya.


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2015)

Here in the northeast, the welcome mat has been white lately.


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2015)

Rainy ride


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2015)

"just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in"


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 30, 2015)

quik shot


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 6, 2015)

To remind everyone its Friday, not Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2015)

'16 Great Western Adlake


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)

Ol' Red out on a Fenderless Friday


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 6, 2015)

Shelby Whippet


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is my "Fenderless Friday" candidate for today - My Monark Wingbar Hot Rod** ... Ride Vintage - Frank 

** Disclosure - To achieve this look NOTHING was modified on this Monark Wingbar frame - tires come very close - but do not rub anywhere - no stretching - no widening - no filing - Just carefully thought out using all modern drive train - 24" x 3" wide rims - Thick Brick tires - I really like how this one came out ....


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 6, 2015)

That is so darn SICK!  I love Fridays...



pedal4416 said:


> To remind everyone its Friday, not Wednesday or Thursday!View attachment 195314


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice look


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Fenderless Friday continues...1980 Schwinn cruiser for the Wife.




Nice Clean look


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> One more to the mix, pure patina..." fenders? we don't need no stinkin' fenders"



Great Grey tones.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> Who needs "em ?



By looking at the truck. You are an Independent person.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

vincev said:


> View attachment 192665




This bike says Rrrrrracing.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

11Little-Chev said:


> It's Friday!  View attachment 192670My wifes Raleigh Roadster. Thanks for the tires Scott.




Very nice, Even down to the center stand


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Fenderless Friday again. Gonna need _one _today tho
> hagwe!




The Sky
The Ground
The Bike


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> Here in the northeast, the welcome mat has been white lately.




Fenderless and Tireless. Once owned by a Short guy with very strong legs.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> "just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in"



Very interesting bike. Looks like one bump and that one weld would be under a lot of pressure. Is this a Stock bike? What kind is it. Very Interesting.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 7, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here is my "Fenderless Friday" candidate for today - My Monark Wingbar Hot Rod** ... Ride Vintage - Frank
> 
> ** Disclosure - To achieve this look NOTHING was modified on this Monark Wingbar frame - tires come very close - but do not rub anywhere - no stretching - no widening - no filing - Just carefully thought out using all modern drive train - 24" x 3" wide rims - Thick Brick tires - I really like how this one came out ....






Wow that blue really jumps out at ya.
Looks Great.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 7, 2015)

here's my early postwar DX frame built into a klunker.




With custom Soundgarden crank




Schwinn scripted bolt on cantis




and Bendix manual 2 speed hub


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 8, 2015)

This bike is pretty nice condition to be called a Klunker. But I understand


Euphman06 said:


> here's my early postwar DX frame built into a klunker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 8, 2015)

Fenderless. Chainguard missing, or No Tank. I know the Klunker description word is all around now. But when I see a Fenderless bike or not having Chainguards. Just makes me think Unfinished bike or "In Progress"
Don't get me wrong I have some mountain bikes that have no fenders on them. I find myself wanting to put some kind of fender on them. I just hate the mud and grease flying around on my clothes.
Nice Thread here.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 8, 2015)

Honestherman said:


> Fenderless. Chainguard missing, or No Tank. I know the Klunker description word is all around now. But when I see a Fenderless bike or not having Chainguards. Just makes me think Unfinished bike or "In Progress"
> Don't get me wrong I have some mountain bikes that have no fenders on them. I find myself wanting to put some kind of fender on them. I just hate the mud and grease flying around on my clothes.
> Nice Thread here.




A klunker is an actual type of bike. You can learn about them here.  http://www.clunkers.net/
If you get tired of getting mud and grease on your clothes from mountain biking, don't ride in your clothes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> Wow that blue really jumps out at ya.
> Looks Great.




The rims are alloy - they were polished out - then blue iridescent powder coated - they look like blue anodized rims & really "pop" in the sun ... Frank


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 9, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> A klunker is an actual type of bike. You can learn about them here.  http://www.clunkers.net/
> If you get tired of getting mud and grease on your clothes from mountain biking, don't ride in your clothes.




Yep..
Here in the Midwest.
We have
Winter Cars
Beater Cars
Farm Trucks
Pulling Tractors
and even at -30 on one of the coldest days of winter. We still have Hot Women.

The pictures of your build bike
I would call a "Cool Bike"


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Bumping this back up!*

1902 Napoleon


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is another Silverking I dubbed as the Copperking bike - Early 1935 Silverking "Window" Frame set with modern 24" x 2" Felt rims polished with stainless 14 gauge spokes & powder coated iridescent copper with 24" x 3" Thick Brick tires - Felt "Sheriff Star" high flange front hub - Felt skip tooth look regular pitch chain ring - Tear drop signal pedals with pennies on end caps instead of reflectors - Brooks B33 seat with copper powder coated springs - Brooks leather ring grips ... another fun bicycle with no frame mods


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Mead Crusader 1939*

Fenderless Roadster for sale. 20" tall frame, hanging tank, locking forks w/truss rods, and original guard.






Search Crusader in FS section. thanks


----------



## jacdan98 (Feb 20, 2015)

............


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Fenderless Roadster for sale. 20" tall frame, hanging tank, locking forks w/truss rods, and original guard.
> View attachment 197677View attachment 197678
> Search Crusader in FS section. thanks




Nice plug Mark


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2015)

My old spitfire. Rob.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 20, 2015)

jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 197679............




I need this bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2015)

*Roadster Riders*

Its Friday....



Dayton Sold; Crusader sold>>>>


----------



## mike j (Feb 27, 2015)

.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dig the Doo Scott


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Dig the Doo Scott




Ha! Suppose that could be me


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2015)

A full head of hair, them's were the good ole days. Like those turned over & up handlebars & the antiques in that store must be really old.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Mar 6, 2015)

Easily my favorite bike


----------



## RJWess (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 6, 2015)

Well another fenderless Friday .... another bicycle ... This was from a few years back - I had purchase a "load" of bicycles & parts from a former collector - so I put some parts & pieces together to offset the cost of the load & made a few of these style bikes to sell at the local swap here in Long Beach ...  Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2015)

....


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

37 rollfast.


----------



## mike j (Apr 10, 2015)

Cyclesavage picked up this light recently in a load of goodies. Was able to cut the back off the sealed beam & replacing w/ LED. I think that it's just funky enough for this bad boy.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikej !!!!!!!!!! OMG awesome you gotta show me how ya did it cutting drilling thing on the back of the seal beam .....please.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2015)

My 47 monark rocket work rat bike. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Bumpin' this thread for a Friday... riding again....
1936 Packard LWB Colson singlebar





fresh find/build....


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2015)

Fridays are awesome. 
I found fenders for this frame so I'm going to build it fresh.


----------



## clunker (Jul 17, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Bumpin' this thread for a Friday... riding again....
> 1936 Packard LWB Colson singlebar
> View attachment 223331View attachment 223332
> fresh find/build....




Very cool build. What is that device behind the bike in the first pic?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 17, 2015)

Rode this around today fenderless.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2015)

clunker said:


> Very cool build. What is that device behind the bike in the first pic?




That is called a payphone. People used to need them before we had cell phones. 
Fresh pic of my  fender-less single bar Packard for a Friday


----------



## COB (Jul 24, 2015)

Rode this one tonight for Fenderless Friday...


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's my fenderless rides.
Kenny
1948 Silver King hex tube




1936 CWC 



1953 Western Flyer



1937 Silver King



1936 Shelby



1964 Flightliner


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2015)

Finished my '36 Autocycle I bought at a PA auction this past Spring...well almost.
Damn, I need some fenders so I can make my own thread on this bike.
Chris


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 31, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 228640View attachment 228641
> Finished my '36 Autocycle I bought at a PA auction this past Spring...well almost.
> Damn, I need some fenders so I can make my own thread on this bike.
> Chris




You win. ☺


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2015)

Fenderless Friday…..


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy Friday


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2015)

Fenderless but not for long.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Fenderless......*

Riders riding fender free…









I love Fridays


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 28, 2015)

Got my led light project done with the Make-a-lite generator.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2015)

Out running errands on the fenderless, 1941 Schwinn built B.F.Goodrich.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 28, 2015)

Friday's ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Western Flyer*

Shelby


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 228640View attachment 228641
> Finished my '36 Autocycle I bought at a PA auction this past Spring...well almost.
> Damn, I need some fenders so I can make my own thread on this bike.
> Chris




Wow where in PA did you find that! So jealous.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2015)

My latest fenderless  build to ride. ...





Tires are Hoggy G


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 9, 2015)

This is my 1959 Columbia built Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Rider for sale....*

I just listed this fenderless rider. 





Swapped neck and bars....sold.


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, almost.


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2015)

Still doing modifications as parts become available, but this is how they look curently.


----------



## spoker (Nov 13, 2015)

does almost fenderless count?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 13, 2015)

Fenderless Friday so soon ........ Here is a 20 inch Schwinn Cruiser that will be up on the block in the next few days .... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Fenderless & Free*

I love Fridays


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

well, 2/3 fenderless at least

happy Friday all


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 22, 2016)

You better lock that up before Office Depot steals it


----------



## dogdart (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## thericebunnycake (Jan 23, 2016)

my fenderless rat b10e


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 24, 2016)

1936 Shelby, WWII AAF Tarmac Bike. (Coffeyville Ks.)


----------



## mike j (Jan 29, 2016)

....


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2016)

'39 DX Ace.


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 29, 2016)

My Firestone 500 klunker/ racer.


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2016)

My Wards Rat........................................................


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> My Wards Rat........................................................View attachment 281266





Here is the front end with a home made springer and REALLY dropped bars.lol


 .......


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2016)

I love Friday


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Think it's time to find Back in Black a new home


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I love Friday
> View attachment 289485




A _glorious _snap


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2016)

My bare-bones rider!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 27, 2016)

just stoppin' to climb a tree Eh!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)

happy Friday all


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> happy Friday all



Happiness back at ya…





FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is my 1950 Schwinn. I got it with the bobbed rear fender and no front fender.

View attachment 291833


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2016)

A runner from a few years back ....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 4, 2016)

My "urban crawler" built from a '51 Schwinn Panther.


----------



## irideiam (Mar 5, 2016)

1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size, I have since returned it to ORG.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)

irideiam said:


> 1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size, I have since returned it to ORG.


----------



## irideiam (Mar 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 292077



YaYa, I know.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-saturday-show-some-seat-stamps.68852/page-4


----------



## Barkeep (Mar 6, 2016)

So what ya want for back to black?


----------



## jimdice44 (Mar 7, 2016)

irideiam said:


> 1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size, I have since returned it to ORG.



I have the same bike! My wife came home with it after she bought it at a yard sale. I too am restoring to original. Can't find what the value of the bike is anywhere. Can't find much info on it period. What I do know is it rides real nice!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2016)

jimdice44 said:


> View attachment 292950 View attachment 292951
> I have the same bike! My wife came home with it after she bought it at a yard sale. I too am restoring to original. Can't find what the value of the bike is anywhere. Can't find much info on it period. What I do know is it rides real nice!


----------



## mike j (Mar 11, 2016)

She is now, I needed 'em for another project.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)

mike j said:


> She is now, I needed 'em for another project.




My wife does not like fenders…


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)

I Dig Fender-less....


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2016)

Good ol' fenderless Friday. I do need a new pic of this bike though.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2016)

No fenders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 11, 2016)

The 39 Hawthorne that is quickly becoming my favorite 'go to' bicycle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 11, 2016)

1935 monark Silverking


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 18, 2016)

Fenderless herd.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Friday…


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 18, 2016)

I need a new pic of this one as some new parts have been added. Also need to ride it! Been getting the itch but weather has not been cooperating.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Friday has Style....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2016)

All these bikes....


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 1, 2016)

I feel like a proud papa. '39 Harvard.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> I feel like a proud papa. '39 Harvard.View attachment 300925



Wow, this bike has a new owner? I'm glad it's you frank. This bike inspired my rollfast build.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 2, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Wow, this bike has a new owner? I'm glad it's you frank. This bike inspired my rollfast build.



Yep, picked it up while visiting Monrovia and a stop at the Rust Junkie Ranch. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool C-mod I built, rode, & sold.....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2016)

My old 40 DX. Long gone but not forgotten.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

My wife rides fenderless. 
Fenders and rack for sale…
Cute beach rider


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2016)

My 42 Elgin Tiki bike with the Yosemite Falls behind it. 
Photo taken by cyclingday


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2016)

I like Fridays. 



I like this custom painted double bar roadster Aero King





I like to ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2016)

Working on the shop rehab and trying to wrap up projects, maybe I'll be able to take Leave It Be out later for a cold Mexican Coke


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Working on the shop rehab and trying to wrap up projects, maybe I'll be able to take Leave It Be out later for a cold Mexican Coke
> 
> View attachment 305367




If that's the shop.......Nice!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 15, 2016)

Waiting on a large box from FedEx, took a cruise to the mailbox.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 15, 2016)

I've been enjoying riding the fender less Hawthorne so much, I took the fenders off my Shelby Western Flyer. I'll leave them off for a bit and do some riding this weekend, gonna be in the seventies. Now I gotta clean a chain for it tonight.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2016)

Today is Friday...not Thursday, Wednesday, nor any other but Friday!
Mud Guards are Gone!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2016)

Happy Friday looking at Joe's fenderless bluebird bomber....



Photo credit 37Fleetwood


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2016)

1902 Pierce Special V/r Shawn


----------



## rcole45 (May 6, 2016)

Fenders? What fenders? We don't need no stinking fenders


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2016)

........


----------



## cds2323 (May 6, 2016)

39 Hawthorne


----------



## pedal_junky (May 6, 2016)

'39 Harvard.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

My advice for this Fired-Up Fenderless Friday the 13th


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> '39 Harvard. View attachment 314042




so hey can you bring along a stack of that good ol' crusty barn-fresh sheet metal on your next trip out?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> so hey can you bring along a stack of that good ol' crusty barn-fresh sheet metal on your next trip out?
> 
> View attachment 316750



This piece fell into the back of my pickup when I visited there last time. Craziest thing I ever saw.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

musta been a windy day


----------



## REC (May 27, 2016)

My Fenderless Friday ride for the day - 5/28/16




REC


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Friday. Today is national donut day too


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mocked up my first fenderless ballooner this past weekend. Still gonna swap a few things around, but pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## hawkster19 (Jun 3, 2016)

I keep thinking I'll tear this DX rat apart for this or that piece for some other build and then I take it on an errand and remember why I keep it together. I dig this ugly ride. It's low and mean and rides great.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2016)

Shelby time....Again.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fenderless and free friday


----------



## spoker (Jun 10, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Friday. Today is national donut day too
> View attachment 324059View attachment 324060



had to look twice to see what was on the seat!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2016)

spoker said:


> had to look twice to see what was on the seat!!



A little wax and a lot of miles on those seats.
The other stuff is hanging from the bars and neck.







Saddle restorations by rustjunkie.
I am trying real hard to see how long it will take to wear one out.
He guarantees them as long as we are both still alive.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2016)

In honor of the Cycletruck Convoy ride this Sunday - Here is my fenderless Friday choice ... Complete with suicide Pabst bell


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 10, 2016)

1939 Firestone TwinFlex. Fenders&rack are being worked on. Killer rider!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 14, 2016)

59 hornet


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Friday


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2016)

Fenderless Friday. If I posted this pic here before, me sorry.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'll ride this one later tonight after work


----------



## rustintime (Jul 8, 2016)

fenderless....American flyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2016)

Rolled the fenderless '37 Colson straight bar today.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Friday. Today is national donut day too
> View attachment 324059View attachment 324060



Ya think that pastry got enough chocolate on it OMG


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2016)

Like that Colson Mike.


----------



## gtflyte (Jul 15, 2016)

Fenderless Flyte Friday



 
Thanks GT


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy Friday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## rcole45 (Aug 5, 2016)

Short ride on my 51 straight bar. Final check before Sundays CC ride.


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 5, 2016)

First loop was so much fun I went out again. LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2016)

rcole45 said:


> First loop was so much fun I went out again. LOL
> 
> View attachment 347144



I see you changed your chain ring and am curious if you were going to put the chain guard back on?



Fridays are always fun


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 5, 2016)

Only in the winter when shorts are not warm enough.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## rustintime (Aug 26, 2016)

Getting ready for a night cruise on my Aero King


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 26, 2016)

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 353877



Nice looking DX Scott.


----------



## rustintime (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2016)

Oops, a day late.


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 9, 2016)

My 1950 Schwinn that is now my favorite ride on my lunch ride yesterday with hippie Mike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 9, 2016)

Mt Tam and a free purple effect from a smudged camera lens. Top of Shaver Grade above Fairfax CA, all downhill to beer from there.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2016)

1958 Custom I rode back in '12


 View attachment 358243


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2016)

"The World"  V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2016)

1936 Packard long wheelbase singlebar roadster get-there-quick rider




if you're sitting in front of a computer monitor, click on this image...not a cellphone pic.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 9, 2016)

From black junk to red rider.....1952 DX.

Mike


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 9, 2016)

Elgin "hotrod" im putting together.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2016)

Happy Friday!
Fenderless in the Meadow



This bike ridden 80 miles in one day is my new record


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2016)

Fenderless Colson


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2016)

JLB2 is another fenderless  Colson that I had the privilege to ride to lunch one day this week... Thanks @rustjunkie


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 23, 2016)

another windy here in the shire....jeff taylor put together this stuzman wheel set w/vintage hubs onto a 1897 eldredge special to speed along the cobblestones in the neighborhood...squirrel....


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Bada (Sep 24, 2016)

My Patriot Wingbar, all the way from the Philippines!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday.
A great daily rider
42 Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2016)

1907 Racycle Pacemaker V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Sep 30, 2016)

Miss popularity.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

Went for a morning ride with some good  fenderless friends this Friday.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## rustintime (Sep 30, 2016)

New Project.... "52 Scrambler"


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 21, 2016)

'48 Roadmaster in Talladega AL.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 373007



_Someone _needs a taller bike


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> _Someone _needs a taller bike




Yeah, believe it or not that is the 20" size frame tall model. But I climb huge hills on the thing so I need the same seat height more or less as my regular road and mountain bikes. Oh and 180mm BMX cranks for just a little extra room.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2016)

Say goodbye to one of my favorite fenderless riders. This one has a new owner, my buddy Glen.


----------



## dan price (Oct 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


>



can you show us how the rear light works  thats pretty kool looking?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 373030 Say goodbye to one of my favorite fenderless riders. This one has a new owner, my buddy Glen.



No! That's one of the few Schwines I dig! Love the red on black!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No! That's one of the few Schwines I dig! Love the red on black!



I built and enjoyed it, rode it on 2 or 3 Gateway Coaster rides this year. Don't worry, I replaced it with something really special( at least it is to me). I'll post it on Sunday show and tell.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2016)

fenderless with drop stand...


----------



## crash24 (Oct 28, 2016)

fenderless beauty!


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 18, 2016)

On a lunch ride yesterday with my 1950 straight bar.


----------



## spoker (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Nov 18, 2016)

36 Emblem Greyhound 









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2016)

*Fenderless Friday*


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> *Fenderless Friday*



cool rider I sold a few years ago....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

fenderless....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

I love this.
Happy Friday! Ride fenderless.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 25, 2016)

.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 25, 2016)

37/38 Firestone Super Streamliner speed king



  gotta start somewhere.  Anybody have fenders and a truss fork?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Nov 26, 2016)

Here's a couple more of the Fenderless Fashion...
All are '46's
















Other 46 frames hanging on the wall of wait are a B6 and a Straightbar.
REC


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## dla (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 2, 2016)

Pre-War CWC frame


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Happy Friday. Go Fenderless…


----------



## bairdco (Dec 9, 2016)

Unknown english bike I built last week


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2016)

Put an old friend back together.


----------



## dla (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2016)

Does this count? Couldn't wait to post my newest acquisition.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 9, 2016)

'39 Harvard in downtown Mooresville NC.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2016)

It'll be a while until it's on the road again, but thought I'd post up my new fenderless acquisition.


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 9, 2016)

1950 Straight bar after last Sundays Cyclone Coaster ride. Taken at THE trash can studio.


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 9, 2016)

Eric (Autocycleplane) you need to post that photo in the thread" Give it your best shot " to remind ALL the rest of us what that thread was suppose to be about. GREAT shot.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## rustintime (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## King Louie (Jan 5, 2017)

Fresh build


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2017)

Now its Friday; Roll Fenderless


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2017)

...and away we go.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 394219 Put an old friend back together.



Very nice you have there.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> ...and away we go.
> 
> View attachment 405469



Mike! What kinda frame ya got there?


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> ...and away we go.
> 
> View attachment 405469



Is the frame Black or Blue?


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> '39 Harvard in downtown Mooresville NC.
> View attachment 394242



Oh man does that guard pop with shine!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Does this count? Couldn't wait to post my newest acquisition.
> View attachment 394240 View attachment 394241



Sweet cant wait to see what that's gonna look like.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 6, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Sweet cant wait to see what that's gonna look like.




Thanks! Me too! Still need bars, guard and Shelby hornlite. But I've found 2/3 of the hard parts!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2017)

Snowy Friday morning in Santa Fe...the girl's TwinFlex is missing her rear fender...


----------



## dla (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Very nice you have there.



1941 Hawthorne, picked it up at Dudley from a good Caber. It was a bare frame & fork , added little bit of this 'n that, including a 2 spd. Red band. Dark grey, blue & I plan to ride it a lot.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> 1941 Hawthorne, picked it up at Dudley from a good Caber. It was a bare frame & fork , added little bit of this 'n that, including a 2 spd. Red band. Dark grey, blue & I plan to ride it a lot.



Awesome for sure been lookin for another Hawthorne myself.


----------



## Barto (Jan 6, 2017)

Ok, so he has a front Fender...use your imagination, poor guy doesn't even have spokes......give me 1/2 credit!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jan 13, 2017)

It's Friday, off with the fenders !


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 13, 2017)

Finally, the deluge subsides....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2017)

I love Fridays


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2017)

I like the red/white/blue reflectors!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 19, 2017)

In the Painted Desert, Arizona with my Monark SilverKing custom...  A special thanks to @ratrodz for his mad-skills making this bicycle look sharp and getting it back on the road; to @stingrayjoe to whom I purchased the Silver King frame last July!  Still looking for an aluminum Delta battery box and it'll be finished.  Sorry for the Thursday submission...


----------



## mike j (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice shots NMB, that's one sharp Silver King. Reunited with my old friend after a year of patinaing south of the border.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 20, 2017)

1916 Schwinn built hardware store roadster.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hippie Mike would love to install some green on green fenders for his majestic...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)

Fenderless.. but not for long.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fenderless and free...




Glorious 1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser


----------



## crash24 (Jan 20, 2017)

Schwinn!


----------



## mike j (Jan 20, 2017)

Mo' is less...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2017)

mike j said:


> Mo' is less...
> 
> View attachment 412195




@mike j looks like you are on a tropical vacation…
Happy Friday


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2017)

Trusty Rusty!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2017)

We're on the same page @rollfaster


----------



## mike j (Jan 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> @mike j looks like you are on a tropical vacation…
> Happy Friday
> View attachment 415100



Just a tad south of you, tripple3


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

TGIFF


----------



## mike j (Feb 3, 2017)

Is it Friday already?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 3, 2017)

'41 Roadmaster bent tank (less)


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> Is it Friday already?
> 
> View attachment 417726



Oh your funny when you coming back to reality. How's the wind surfing?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is my submission for "Fenderless Friday," missing a bit more than just fenders...  Thank you to Scott @rustjunkie for his time, patience, and information in answering my questions about these bicycles!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2017)

Carrol chainless... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-odd-large-dual-chainring-bicycle-iver-johnson.104467/


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 3, 2017)

Mead crusader anyone?


----------



## Cory (Feb 3, 2017)

My Mead Crusader, also without fenders [emoji106] [emoji109]


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2017)

painted and pinned 74 El Camino Blue...
Happy Friday!


----------



## mike j (Feb 10, 2017)

Blue Friday.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm working on it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2017)

Marty - you could start a new thread "wheel less Wednesday" .... Kidding aside .. there's your next project for the strand


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 10, 2017)

it just stopped raining....now's my time...10,9.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 10, 2017)

Fenders would have had a job to do this Friday. Messy scenic route to the coffee shop today.


----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2017)

"We don't need no stinking' fenders."


----------



## King Louie (Feb 22, 2017)

Just put this together


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 426114 Just put this together



Better check your calendar Louie

Nice looking ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep still a couple of days to go where I live too


----------



## King Louie (Feb 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Better check your calendar Louie
> 
> Nice looking ride!



Having not worked in 5 months everyday is Friday ! Lol , actually I only changed it up a little from this style


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## King Louie (Mar 3, 2017)

Up and rolling for fenderless friday


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2017)

Another beaut of a day here in Monrovia, took a spin on Leave It Be for a cinnamon roll...gotta adjust that chainguard! :eek:


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

TGIF if only I didn't have to go to work at 3:30 then I could,"Let the refreshments commence".


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 3, 2017)

Almost finished mead ranger


----------



## kreika (Mar 3, 2017)

It is fender less.  lol  I it pulled out of a shed that almost fell in the back ravine from heavy rain erosion. 70-80's Japanese centurion surf bike


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Another beaut of a day here in Monrovia, took a spin on Leave It Be for a cinnamon roll...gotta adjust that chainguard! :eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I love that picture of your bike on the curb with the palm tree in the background! Nicely done!  Another awful Winter day in So. Cal...
 That rack is very cool too....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Bozman (Mar 5, 2017)

1910 Mead Ranger.  Never had fenders.  Never will. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 10, 2017)

SF skyline, can you see it?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Mar 10, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 434154 View attachment 434155



Hot dog, that's a nice ride


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 434070
> 
> SF skyline, can you see it?




Yes I can. Awesome. You sneakin thru the fence to bomb da hill????


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2017)

My daily rider. Fenderless? Yes, but not for the lack of trying. See attached "Wanted" ad.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtb-deep-fender-braces.106692/#post-698283


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy Friday!
1901 Rambler; Daily Rider posted by @IngoMike 
Beautiful!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)

A few Fenderless photos from former Fridays


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2017)

Took the Franks off, put whitewalls on and sent this one off to its new home.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank God it's Friday....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

Feels like a Friday…


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2017)

It's GOOD Friday!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Apr 14, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 434202



What a beauty. So many awesome bikes on here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Bozman (Apr 14, 2017)

1910-1915 Mead Ranger.  Rides like a dream.  



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Happy Friday @oldfart36 
I dig this ride...


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 451109 View attachment 451110



looks great! mind sharing the ratio?thanks


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2017)

pete,pete,repete http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0001_zpsnkj4urgf.jpg


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2017)

spoker said:


> looks great! mind sharing the ratio?thanks




46/19


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> 46/19



kool


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2017)

Shelby Western Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2017)

I love Fridays!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## rustintime (May 5, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Cory (May 26, 2017)

Tripple3 Elgin and my Spitfire.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 26, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2017)

New tires


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 26, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Friday....



1942 Elgin Tiki at Vet's Cycle Swap: Bike Not For Sale!  Snap by @rustjunkie


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2017)

Friday once again.


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 9, 2017)

My 65 twinn is currently in a fenderless configuration


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Fender-Free Friday...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jun 9, 2017)

Took my BC out for a ride tonight.





Here's another one of my fenderless faves


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Finally Friday...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Freewheeling Fenderless Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

two different angles...
WooHoo Friday!



 

 
Welcome back to the beach Mike; new member @mrc702s


----------



## mrc702s (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's a different view


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Friday, 6.15am, Wallingford, Oxfordshire, England.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 7, 2017)

Mostly fenderless...lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2017)

here's mine. the fenders, rack, headlight and tank I bought for my other bike cost me more than this whole bike, plus this one does not weigh 50 lbs.





this belongs to a buddy, started with a $50.00 1937 (?) frame


----------



## irideiam (Jul 7, 2017)

1959 Murray Missle MW converted to a ballooner!


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2017)

Spitfire Friday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 21, 2017)

*Spotted on Craigslist ... not mine ... *


----------



## ADVHOG (Jul 21, 2017)

48ish cwc I'm working on...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2017)

It's Friday!
I woke up way too early; excited to road-trip for Riding...


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2017)

Schwinn Typhoon yard dog( work bike).


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 28, 2017)

Back in action after another broken crank. These look lame but likely won't snap on me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 28, 2017)

here's what followed me home last weekend. 1960 Schwinn "Racer". it needed some love so I gave it some. my "before" pics got lost somewhere between my camera and my computer.... I put bigger wheels and tires on it because I had two rims that were shiny Schwinn S-7's. . borrowed some handlebars so I could ride it around. this picture is my test run before I took it apart and cleaned and lubed everything.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 28, 2017)

this is the only photo I have of my 49 Schwinn without any pants on..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Happy Friday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 11, 2017)

@Cory and I showing how it's done


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 18, 2017)

My early Hawthorne twin bar "the shovel"


----------



## REC (Aug 18, 2017)

Some more fenderless-ness from down south - Pre-war style!



















Fenders?
REC


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2017)

1936 Packard Long Wheel-base Single-bar Roadster by Colson 
TGIFF


----------



## Kstone (Aug 18, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 651371



This is one of my favorite photos. So slick.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 25, 2017)

JLB back in the pink


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2017)

Another fenderless Spitfire


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 25, 2017)

It's FRIDAY... whooo-hoo!

*No fenders.... ALL fun!*


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

3 speed Fastback


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 1, 2017)

Kinda miss my '37 Roadmaster.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2017)

REC said:


> Some more fenderless-ness from down south - Pre-war style!
> View attachment 662397
> 
> View attachment 662398
> ...




When I saw you was an expert on decoding serial# I just took it for granted u did everything "by the book". When you mention "fenders" You have them/need them;  or      could take em or leave them?


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you nee a bike for fenderless Friday? Pick up only.$400


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2017)

Just trying out some new tires as S7 26 x 2 x 13/4, was hoping they were 2.13/4 but I guess they are 2.0, well looks better than stock, never seen the park so empty but I guess its the 105 degrees, we are use to that in the summer but its the 28% humidity that's killing us!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2017)

48 Monark Rocket for fenderless Friday. Sold to a friend.


----------



## mike j (Sep 1, 2017)

36 Silverking


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 8, 2017)

Fender More or Less!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Happy Friday! 
 I just got this one back


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 15, 2017)

1954 Schwinn


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2017)

A couple of spitfires 59 & 78


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2017)

A real Klunker 5


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in a Shelby phase.





View attachment 684248


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 29, 2017)

1976 Scrambler


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2017)

funny thing, the space shuttle under the tarps (really) behind, & my bike were both made around the same year, 1981 !


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 7, 2017)

no rain in site......................


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## rustintime (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## okozzy (Dec 15, 2017)

rustintime said:


> View attachment 725137 View attachment 725138



Sweet ride, now go  and hit the dirt  trails!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

TGI Friday


----------



## okozzy (Jan 5, 2018)

My new klunker, not tested yet.
@fordmike65


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

3 Years of Fenderless Fridays! Anniversary Weekend!


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2018)

okozzy said:


> My new klunker, not tested yet.
> @fordmike65
> View attachment 733929


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## mike j (Jan 26, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2018)

Josh, Jason, and I love Friday!
@iswingping @birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2018)

It's Friday!


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 3, 2018)

fenderless because I need the exercise!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Fenderless Flash-back
Happy Friday!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 9, 2018)

Pulled the fenders and rack off for a different look for awhile on my ‘55


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2018)

*Happy Friday!*
I built another fender-less roadster to ride:
1935 Velvet deLuxe by Huffman (Frame Only)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2018)

*Not mine - saw online *


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 11, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 805105
> *Not mine - saw online *



I like the colors.


----------



## JRE (May 11, 2018)

Mine will have fenders soon but like riding it like this also.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 18, 2018)




----------



## JRE (May 18, 2018)

Made some upgrades this week.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 30, 2018)

The Rat I truly like to ride!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 3, 2018)

fender-less works for me. use this roadster for my cardio work out!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 3, 2018)

64 stingray


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2018)

So glad it's Friday.
Twinbar, Two-speed and fender-free


----------



## anders1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Sold this rustic



 g



em...


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2018)

This beauty could be yours for $350 but pickup only..............


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Seabee CM (Oct 26, 2018)

parts bike, no room for fenders


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 26, 2018)

I love taking $2 auction bikes and making them ride like new. Nothing anyone is going to flip over but I like proving I can make something out of them.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Just picked this one up. 1969 J38-9 Stingray 5 spd. Need to clean it up and get the correct Slik back on it. Always nice to find the ones that were properly stored and well preserved.


----------



## vincev (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2018)

1966 stingray


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 9, 2018)

'41 Lincoln Badged DX
















From the collection of Denver Old Bikes Club elder statesman Graybeard John(r.i.p)
Thanks John!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 16, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> '41 Lincoln Badged DX
> View attachment 898422
> 
> View attachment 898423
> ...




*Love it ... the tank treatment is killer too *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 16, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Love it ... the tank treatment is killer too *





Thank you! I've seen some of your bikes and am flattered by the compliment. Wish I could take credit for this one but this is the work of beloved member of our club Graybeard John and am honored to be the next caretaker of this custom Schwinn. I added the chainguard because I always thought it needed one. One day I'll find a proper DX guard and blend it in with the rest of his creation. 





Stickers were conjured up in his honor so I put one one the seat tube and gave it some patina.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Friday!
I think the Friday Bikes get the most *Use.*
Here's a bike built to ride by @Speed King 
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy Friday!
I love this bike; I ride it often.
1935 Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 11, 2019)

One of my favorite riders. 












Got the frame, fork & tank at a swap in Boulder and built up with parts laying around the garage. Rides smoothly and the only noise you hear is rubber meeting the road. Love this bike!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 11, 2019)

Still putting it together, but almost there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

My newest Fenderless Friday addition


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2019)

1947 Huffman Texas Special with my own twist.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2019)

1948 Monark Rocket


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> My newest Fenderless Friday addition
> View attachment 931668




Nice bike Mike! Saw this in the background of one of your posts. Do you have a thread for this one with more pics and details? Very cool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice bike Mike! Saw this in the background of one of your posts. Do you have a thread for this one with more pics and details? Very cool!



I've had the frameset for close to a year, but just recently put it together for a local ride to a car show. I've since found that the BB has an issue, so I'm in the middle of remedying that. I think I will start a thread on it soon. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 12, 2019)

That would be great! Always cool to see those unusual frames from the early days and learn their history. Looks like a lot of fun to ride too! Enjoy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> That would be great! Always cool to see those unusual frames from the early days and learn their history. Looks like a lot of fun to ride too! Enjoy!



Forgot the previous owner did start a thread on this frame a while back. Some good info posted there...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/am-i-reading-this-correctly-could-this-be-standard.57678/


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2019)

I love Friday; fenderless and free.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2019)

1940 Chicagoland Rat Rod 2



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2019)

1935 Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 15, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> 1935 Velvet deLuxe



 Man, I would look so good on that....


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 15, 2019)

‘97 Wasp, American cycle manufacturing co.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 15, 2019)

El Crustadore


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 22, 2019)

1939  Schwinn  work in progress 
Anyone have a set of fenders for sale?

Thanks. Roger


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 952957




Is this a mock up pic? Looks like a comfy rider! If you keep the wheels, will you call this bike "Luke"?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Is this a mock up pic? Looks like a comfy rider! If you keep the wheels, will you call this bike "Luke"?



I just need a longer chain, hook up the 3sp controls, and it's a rider with 28" rims & tires......


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2019)

Picture from the fall. Have about 2 feet of snow now. So not much riding around here. Short rides around the block is about it.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 22, 2019)

Only one of those boys left...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2019)

I do have mudguards for this, awaiting repair though. 
I can't ever see myself fitting them on.


----------



## hm. (Mar 29, 2019)

Mountain Lakes Lytle Creek CA


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 29, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> I do have mudguards for this, awaiting repair though.
> I can't ever see myself fitting them on.




Sigh...
Someday...
nice ride!


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 29, 2019)

I was thinking of letting this Shelby go at ML but the three speed makes it so civilized.  Yea Friday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2019)

Fenderless Friday


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2019)

78 Spitfire 24”


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)

Damn this week just flew by...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn this week just flew by...



It's Friday!


----------



## hm. (Apr 5, 2019)

Everyday is like fenderless Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2019)

T.G.I. Fender-less Friday
Especially Good Friday!


----------



## hm. (Apr 19, 2019)

my new 83 just in time for fender-less friday 



!


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2019)

Happy Friday!
Let's Ride!


----------



## hm. (May 17, 2019)

happy friday!!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 31, 2019)

36-37 Schwinn C model, Admiral


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 31, 2019)

70 stingray built from parts I had


----------



## John Gailey (May 31, 2019)

I kept it.  Oddly enough, I removed the three speed.  It made me feel dirty.  Picked-up the Dangerlight from a fellow caber.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 31, 2019)

Another month flew by,,, Great Friday today!!!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Currently fenderless, but I am actively looking. We have a lot of wet days.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not sure why the old thread is locked down--on Friday so here we go again. 1935 Schwinn (double diamond). Just waiting on the other FEDEX box to arrive for rack/fenders!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2019)

Was wondering that also! My 55 Schwinn Spitfire custom.


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 9, 2019)

1935 Elgin Oriole


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2019)

1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Not sure why the old thread is locked down--on Friday...




Probably because today I'm rocking my first fenderless bike in over 20 years:





FWIW: Autocorrect on my Mac tries to change "fenderless" to "genderless" I had to manually add fenderless to the dictionary.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 10, 2019)

Rode last night at the cruise in at Kroger's.
Didn't take a pic there so I placed the same one from the park the other day.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2019)

51 Schwinn New World soon to get a rebuild.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2019)

My only fenderless bike at the moment.
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 16, 2019)

Another Straight bar  from the heard
1939


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 16, 2019)

Here is mine. I’m calling it the Highboy Higgins, because it reminds me of a hot rot


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 16, 2019)

1940 Shelby Eagle frame with Monark springer.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2019)

1935 Velvet deLuxe, Huffman straight bar, Persons Marathon long spring saddle; rides great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

2 days in a row, Tank bike Thursday & Fenderless Friday!, My 39 AutoCycle Deluxe Klunker, I’ve put some miles on this from desert to sea!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 23, 2019)

Another fast week!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2019)

FF


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 23, 2019)

65 stingray


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Aug 23, 2019)

fudgeing fenderless friday all day.. everyday


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2019)

FF Day...1954 Schwinn D-11.













Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 13, 2019)

IT'S FRIDAY!  Yeehah!  I finished rehabbing this one just in time.  Real happy with the way it rolls and it's my favorite color. Nice shakedown ride along the river trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2019)

Great Friday!
I rolled fenderless today on Velvet for over 70 miles.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 13, 2019)

Lunch ride on my Shelby


----------



## hm. (Sep 13, 2019)

fenderless friday the 13th!


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

A pair of lucky 77 Spitfires for Friday the 13th!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

Guess I missed FF.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2019)

Some Chinese Schwinn's for rent or sale? on the end of Malibu pier. there were StingRays inside also.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Happy Friday! Fender FREE!
1938 Aero King, DBR by Schwinn.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2019)

Just puller this odd one out to sell, a 29er with 26” clown wheels, laced off center to ride like a bucking bronco, it might not work to good with fenders !


----------



## hm. (Sep 20, 2019)

fenderless friday freshness


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 20, 2019)

Just a short ride during my lunch break. Not that old, but a nice rider


----------



## mike j (Sep 20, 2019)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2019)

1897 Crescent


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 27, 2019)

Just a short ride after work today.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 4, 2019)

1947 Huffman,  Texas Special badged, only the frame is original.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Oct 11, 2019)

....


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 11, 2019)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1076935





I haven't thought of that......

What kind of decoy should I use to lure a Roadmaster Supreme, Hiawatha Arrow and Dayton Streamline?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 11, 2019)

Pulled this bike out of deep storage for today's ride...Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed...











https://www.fws.gov/refuge/don_edwards_san_francisco_bay/









Great day for a fenderless ride!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 11, 2019)

Friday!!!


The


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2019)

FF!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2019)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 18, 2019)

Another Friday!


----------



## spoker (Oct 18, 2019)

heres one from budapest


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2019)

Happy Friday!
I worked all week!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 25, 2019)

Fenderless. Friday!


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Nov 1, 2019)

Fenderless Friday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2019)

Just this rat.....yes the bars are comfortable.lol....homemade springer,chainguard,etc. bars mounted on lower steering tube..







...


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 1, 2019)

Friyay!  (sans fenders)


----------



## Bikebones (Nov 1, 2019)

Classy Colson in front of early schwinn.......


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2019)

Happy Friday!
Elgin Oriole Roadster, by Murray of Ohio.


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2019)

35 MW


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 2, 2019)

This is my 37 LWB Colson without any fenders..........


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Nov 8, 2019)

#fenderlessfriday


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2019)

My 80 OG frost silver Cruiser


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 8, 2019)

Lunch ride today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 8, 2019)

my 78 Huffy, I've had it since it was new.

Pretty sure it is the only 78 Huffy on Lobdell rims with New Departure hubs.   just a guess.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2019)

Still not finished, changed the bars, neck & seat and not dune.


----------



## hm. (Nov 15, 2019)

Fresh from the trash, I saved this 61 today.. just in time for fender-less friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (Nov 22, 2019)

*Fenderless Friday- 1946 Schwinn*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## rickyd (Nov 22, 2019)

F F


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 22, 2019)

Fabulous Friday!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 22, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1080577





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1080577



Nice bike!  Good clean look.  CWC bike ?  What year?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank God it's Friday!
Fast Bike with a 9 tooth rear cog; Rustjunkie badge, Tiki Twinbar, by Snyder


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2019)

55 Spitfire custom.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 6, 2019)

FRIDAY!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 6, 2019)

About 17 miles on this fenderless Friday.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 6, 2019)

Nashman said:


> View attachment 1106620
> 
> View attachment 1106621
> 
> View attachment 1106622



WOW  What a cool Monark!!  With the box!!!!  WOW!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 7, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> About 17 miles on this fenderless Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1106552
> 
> ...





Sorry my responsibilities interfered with joining you!  Stupid responsibilities.....

It was a nice day for a ride. Hope you had fun!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sorry my responsibilities interfered with joining you!  Stupid responsibilities.....
> 
> It was a nice day for a ride. Hope you had fun!



Dang responsibilities. Well sometime next week maybe.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Sunset ride on Aero King.



Oops, Saturday slip.
We need a new Saturday Daily thread.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 8, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Dang responsibilities. Well sometime next week maybe.




Bluz Cruz next Sunday for sure! If you're still planning on going.......


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 13, 2019)

Another fabulous Friday!


----------



## hm. (Dec 13, 2019)

83' Cruiser on Fenderless friday the 13th


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Let's Ride!





Hot Rod Schwinn DBR, "Aero King".
Swap meet scores of 2019


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 10, 2020)

Fabulous Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Check out @Cory 's tall frame, C-model Crusader;
Awesome!



Nice Rack!


----------



## hm. (Jan 24, 2020)

In the distance behind the fence, a shooting range with the LOUD sounds of gunfire can be heard from the San Gabriel River Bike Trail. Bang Bang..1980 Cruiser 5 for this fenderless friday!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 24, 2020)

Another Fabulous Friday! 1939 Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1129218
> In the distance behind the fence, a shooting range with the LOUD sounds of gunfire can be heard from the San Gabriel River Bike Trail. Bang Bang..1980 Cruiser 5 for this fenderless friday!!



Right by Legg Lake? I remember checking out the rc planes and tether cars with my Pops when I was young. Is that bmx track still there?


----------



## hm. (Jan 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Right by Legg Lake? I remember checking out the rc planes and tether cars with my Pops when I was young. Is that bmx track still there?



I believe this was the Long Beach Police Academy, just north of El Dorado Regional Park. Legg Lake and Whittier Narrows are closer to me but for now Ive been going south..trying to make it all the way down to the beach and back.


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

A few laps around the park today.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Today, I rode Aero King 40 Miles; OC Beach Ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 31, 2020)

One of my first motorized bikes 50's something straightbar


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 31, 2020)

@tripple3 What are the tires on the white bike with the blue fork? Aero King?  They look sharp!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> @tripple3 What are the tires on the white bike with the blue fork? Aero King? They look sharp!



VAN'S tires by Cult.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Feb 7, 2020)

Keeping it fresh on this fender-less friday. 1984 Schwinn Cruiser 5.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday.
Hammerhead


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 14, 2020)

Another Fabulous Friday!


----------



## hm. (Feb 14, 2020)

Keeping it fresh on another fender-less friday!


----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2020)

Did a little time in on my 63 American klunker.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2020)

HAPPY Fenderless Friday.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 21, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Happy FRIDAY!


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)

Happy No Fender Friday! Let the games begin.


----------



## hm. (Feb 28, 2020)

Keeping it fenderless on the wrong side of the tracks. 1981 Cruiser 5 on this fenderless friday!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 28, 2020)

Fenderless Friday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday Yahoo!


----------



## Ross (Feb 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Awesome 30+ mile Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 5, 2020)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1147674
> 
> View attachment 1147675
> 
> View attachment 1147676



Cool bike stand! How about some closeup pictures!


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2020)

Somebody spent some time on this!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 6, 2020)

70 stingray


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Fenders go on later today!


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Fenders go on later today!
> 
> View attachment 1151679



great colors,the dark almost looks like a tobacco color


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2020)

funny to me, there's 6 fenderless flyers here; all favorites to ride.
Today, Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar


----------



## hm. (Mar 6, 2020)

Trail blazing and kicking up some dust on another fender-less Friday. 1982 Sidewinder.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2020)

down the tracks on a 80 Deluxe!


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2020)

"Yellow Fever" on the Potomac


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2020)

Fender-less Friday the 13th!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Mar 13, 2020)

Fenderless Friday...


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 13, 2020)

No fenders until I can match the patina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2020)

Fenderless Friday the 13th


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2020)

Friday 03/20/2020


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)

HFF. - Happy Fenderless Friday !


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## hm. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2020)

I love fenderless Friday.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

Doing a little "swamp dogging"


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

A pair of special order 80 limes cruisers, although schwinn calls it emerald green in that year.


----------



## hm. (Apr 3, 2020)

Another great fender-less friday.........80' Cruiser 5


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2020)

well almost still Friday, Colson Klunker before it goes down the road!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2020)

My new addition to Fenderless Friday.

1909 Miami Racycle Rideabout


----------



## JRE (Apr 10, 2020)

Just picked this Hawthorn up Today


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 10, 2020)

Spring has sprung.


----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 10, 2020)

bare frame special, came in primer parts bike, Mead front forks 28"
happy fri.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday!



And right now also forkless and seatless.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice 50ish mike gravel ride


----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 10, 2020)

oldebike55 said:


> bare frame special, came in primer parts bike, Mead front forks 28"
> happy fri.View attachment 1171153



snyder built, not colson, i'm learnin'!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Fun rider; Schwinn Double Bar Roadster


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweet, i like em' stripped down! where'd you get that light?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 24, 2020)

happy fri. y'all!
47 hawthorne before accessories..


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## the tinker (May 1, 2020)

First ride for this bike today. Assembled it from a pile of mixed parts. It started life as a 38 Schwinn.










This is going to be a daily rider, so I installed a comfortable saddle that I took off a tandem. Got the wife's bike out today and gave her bike a new saddle too.


Got the Shelby and Colson out and ready to ride too. Intend to do some riding this summer. Fender-less is the way to go!


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2020)

38 Henderson


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Fly Fender-free!


----------



## Sven (May 15, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday to all. 
Cleaning the old caked on mud off my "Klunker '63".


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Eatontkd (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> 38 HendersonView attachment 1185428



I would look SO good on that bike!!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 15, 2020)

just got this together today, heck, just got it today.

51 Schwinn





do you even klunk bro?


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2020)

My 63 American Klunker in the"jungle"


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday.
I believe I will retiring my '63 Schwinn American from the world of Klunkin' and returning it back to street use.
Just wanted to see what a set if fat tires looked like on it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2020)

Happy Full Moon Fenderless Friday. 
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Happy FRIDAY!
24 miles 06/12/2020 Elgin Curvey Cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey hey, Happy Friday!
...pretty comfortable on his bike....


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Fender-less and Free.
Velvet deLuxe, Ride of Choice.


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2020)

A few miles down the river & around the park on  OG white 80!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Be safe everyone.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## mickeyc (Jul 24, 2020)

1930 Columbia camelback.  Great rider.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2020)

Joining the ranks of the fenderless.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2020)

Yahoo!  Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Fenderless and Free!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2020)

Eventually the chrome will peel right off.:eek:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2020)

*Dialed in my Cruiser to ride in honor of the East Coast guys who always claim our seats are too low on our bicycles today for Fenderless Friday .. .. problem solved .. thinking I might need to add a Cycletruck stem to it  ... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy Friday!
I pulled out Aero King for _*today's*_ Fender-less Fun!






Planting plants at Plant Power.
Like Deja Vu.:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2020)

Was cleaning the garage and did a little tweeking on this, so I took it for a short ride around the neighborhood due to the fact it 105, and that I can't breath or see with all of this damn smoke in the sky... it rides so nice with the 29's.....


----------



## the tinker (Aug 21, 2020)

Took the Shelby,[ or is it a Rollfast?] out for a spin. It's a nice riding old timer.


----------



## comet (Aug 21, 2020)

Tried to go for a ride. Made it about 3 miles, took these pics and came home. Too smoky. Mead Ranger frame, fork, bars and crank. I think, however I did change the chainring to go with the tires that aren't original. It also made it a lower gear. This bike is fun on  intermediate single track trails, dirt roads etc. I have a 1919 Iver Johnson Arch Bar for road riding. The last pic is it even though I didn't ride it today.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2020)

Happy Friday!
Cruisin'


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 28, 2020)

1950 Schwinn parts bike...









Great day for a fenderless ride!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 28, 2020)

Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## the tinker (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy Fenderless FRIDAY!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 4, 2020)

Fenderless Friday!



M


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2020)

It's Friday!
YAHOOO!




Elgin Oriole, by Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2020)

It's Friday!
At the beach, Most bikes are fenderless.




1937 Aero King, by Schwinn
A very responsive bike; built to ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Come on, it's a brand new month of FRIDAYS!
Fender Free........


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Happy FRIDAY!
Beach Strand riders at Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday ride, Long Beach, 10/4/2020


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday!



Picture from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Happy FRIDAY the 13th; for the fenderless rides.
Nov.1st: 1935 Huffman, Velvet




Nov.2nd: 1938 Snyder Tiki Twin-bar, Rustjunkies badged







Nov.4th: 1937 Schwinn Double--bar AERO King





Nov.9th: 1936 Murray Oriole, "Curvey Cruiser"




FRIDAYS are Awesome!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy FRIDAY!
For the Fenderless rides.
Dayton sold in 2014
It's ok/i'm ok


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday.  Pictures from 11/18/2020 and 11/21/2020 been dealing with kidney stones this week. So no riding for me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Hammerhead get better soon. This is one of my favorite Fridays of the year.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2020)

It's FRIDAY!
fenderless Robin;
not mine, but I got to ride it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2020)

Got both tankless Tuesday and fenderless Friday out of this one, Stay safe ,pedal hard


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 4, 2020)

June 73 Continental


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2020)

Another one for good measure my '68, if I have time (haha) this one supposed to get paint this winter


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Swampthing (Dec 4, 2020)

That wrench holder on the seat tube is cool!


mike j said:


> View attachment 192646 Who needs "em ?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 4, 2020)

*1937 Westfield Sterling 2-speed*


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2020)

Rode the Special order White 80 on this Fenderless Friday .


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)

T G I F F


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 11, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1317044
> View attachment 1317040
> View attachment 1317039
> View attachment 1317041
> ...




Looks like my basement, Bicycles, Trains, and Planes......cars also


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Yahoo! It's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Bwilli88 (Dec 18, 2020)

This was a SouthPoint brought from Japan, a 6 speed Hybrid.  Now a single speed coaster brake bomber


----------



## the tinker (Dec 18, 2020)

Thought I'd stop and say, "Hay"  to the horses, but they were in the barn.


Nobody at the ball field, too cold for baseball.



Nobody out on the road.



No one at the swamp.



Only the cat tails. . .



Give me liberty, or give me an old bike!



Got a couple more photos, I'll post them in the Ratrod section.


----------



## oldebike55 (Dec 18, 2020)

50's Hiawatha, the 'off roader'


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year of Fridays!
We ride fender-less and FREE!




Vans treads look great; no need for fenders....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday and Happy New Year. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2021)

41 Henderson


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2021)

80 special order frost silver, my mind said to jump in the skate park but my body said no!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just what I needed to see starting a cold friday here in NY, Thanks Tripp


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2021)

a couple of OG fenderless 80's Schwinns!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Just what I needed to see starting a cold friday here in NY, Thanks Tripp



Happy Friday! 
Here to "Brighten" things up!
Tiki twinbar out for awhile yesterday; low 70's at the beaches.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh yeah ,Thanks Tripp


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## St.Peter (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2021)

01/15/2021 1936 Electric 24 miles.
Down to the end of the peninsula, and home.
There's a brand new moon following the sun right now; see it just after sunset.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 15, 2021)

My '38. Temporary build. Seat post, bars, stem, and crank are the only things staying. Just wanted to cruise on the frame!


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2021)

My pair of fenderless Hendersons, 38 & 41


----------



## ogre (Jan 17, 2021)

Shakedown run of recently-completed 1955 Schwinn. Pictured at shuttered local Schwinn dealership, where frame had been sitting outside by this door for years before they finally relented and sold it to me for $5.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Pic check new Server, Fenderless FRIDAY!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2021)

A pair of special order green 80's


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> what I needed to see starting a cold friday here in NY, Thanks Tripp



almost 50 degrees before sunrise Jan.10th, 2021, Velvet deLUXE,
riding in shorts and short-sleeves, thinking of you guys n' gals.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

3 degrees to start , negative wind chill. My mind is with you tripp. Frost a cake for friday morning


tripple3 said:


> almost 50 degrees


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice spring time green Typhoon to get you started this chilly morning. Frost the cake for Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Frost the cake for Friday!



I'm not familiar with that term?
from WBDYRT 




posted by @Cory Jan. 2016
Happy Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2021)

Fenderless & Free!
Happy Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I'm not familiar with that term?




Just a little saying we had on the construction site. A celebration of Friday and what it brings, our morning coffee mantra. YEEEAAAA FRIIIIDAAAAY!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2021)

Yahoo Fendeless Friday



Picture from yesterday. More snow and slush today. Yuck


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 5, 2021)

Penitencia Creek Trail, San Jose, Ca.   -   Schwinn Cruiser 5...













Great day for a Fenderless ride!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2021)

Out on a Spitfire 24 on this fenderless Friday


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> *Fenderless Colson*
> 
> One of two fenderless LWB Colson I have.
> Half of my bikes do not have fenders.
> ...



So, I'm a total noob to vintage US bikes.  I love the LWB, and the thin forks are very nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A celebration of Friday and what it brings, our morning coffee mantra. YEEEAAAA FRIIIIDAAAAY!



Yabba Dabba DOOOO! It's Friday!!!
Fresh NOS spokes and nipples laced in by my pal @lounging and his Trusty Truing Stand;
1935 Huffman, Velvet DeLuxe, Beach Cruiser.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 12, 2021)

FRRRRRIIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2021)

Fendeless Friday yahoo.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 12, 2021)

'41 Excelsior in the stand but rolling soon!  Now sans fenders!


----------



## hm. (Feb 12, 2021)

Bustin out with this chestnut 81 cruiser 5 for this fender-less friday.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1339339
> 
> View attachment 1339340
> 01/15/2021 1936 Electric 24 miles.
> ...



Hey! Where did those pesky fenders come from???


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 12, 2021)

Fenderless Friday on the old Schwinn...













Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey! Where did those pesky fenders come from???



Bikes with fenders are great! Options for riding conditions.
I screwed up that day, and posted WBDYRT in this Friday thread.
Is the "Angry" emoji really how you view mistakes like this?
i'm sorry....
Happy FRIDAY!!!
Aero King fork up-grade.



Look Mike @fordmike65 there's those rainbow tassels you gave me!
Thanks Again! Dig 'em.


----------



## Drew (Feb 19, 2021)

I like your tires, tripple3.  Fork's cool, too!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 19, 2021)

Fenderless and tankless!...with mismatched tires and a Whizzer seat...1952 Schwinn Panther.









Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

Guess I have to throw this Spitfire 24 I rode today up here for FF!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 26, 2021)

FFFFFRRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Favorite Friday Fender-Less & FREE!!!
Longest rider still around to ride...
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser 



frame, forks/rods, chainwheel, long seat post came together, everything else: added personal flair/style.
that triple horn is pretty loud.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 26, 2021)

Fenderless Friday!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2021)

My latest Fenderless bike.

2005 Trek, Rail CNC.
I wanted to buy one of these, back when they first came out, but they were kind of a limited production, so they only made 200 of them.
So when this new old stock one showed up on eBay last week, I figured I’d better not miss the second chance.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2021)

My new bike acquisition to add to the herd.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2021)

YAHOO! Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## hm. (Feb 26, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday! Check out this little 77 mini Varsity with 24" wheels!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Tripp must still be out pedaling if he hasn't posted yet. Frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok, Ya!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Ok, Ya!
> 
> View attachment 1367647




WWWWOOOOWWWW beautiful bike, really killer ,happy Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Friday!!!


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Tripp must still be out pedaling if he hasn't posted yet.



Don't forget, 3 hour time difference...
it's still dark...
Fenderless and FREE!!!



1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

I know and you still get up earlier then me, enjoy your Friday stay safe


----------



## Sven (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday to you all.. Out -n- about on my '87 High Sierra.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 5, 2021)

Small frame Henderson "Urban Bomber"


----------



## dasberger (Mar 5, 2021)

'41 Excelsior Model C


----------



## nightrider (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok, 1 more.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Fendeless Friday! Yahoo


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 5, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday to All!...80's? Schwinn cruiser...as found.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2021)

Happy Friday!
...frost a cake for @coasterbrakejunkie1969 




1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE
Beach Cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> ...frost a cake for @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> View attachment 1371395
> 
> ...




FFFFRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY!!!!  Frost a cake for Friday.  Thanks Tripp!


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 12, 2021)

Got this for my kid yesterday


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 12, 2021)

Fenderless Friday


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2021)

Happy Friday to all


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> Happy Friday to all




Did you catch anything Sven?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2021)

Happy Friday! Yahoo! Some more frosting for your cake. @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 12, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Got this for my kid yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1371494



Think you'll miss him?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2021)

Left the factory fenderless and will always be! took the Frost Silver 80 Cruiser down river a ways today.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2021)

YAHOO for FRIDAY!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2021)

Yea Tripp, frost a cake ,let's celebrate FFFFFFRRRRRIIIIIDDDDDAAAAAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Jollyride (Mar 19, 2021)

My Go Fast Fenderless DX, needs some S2 cream wheels and Schwinn fork!

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice cruise today after yesterdays storms


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Schwinny (Mar 19, 2021)

This bike is a bit different now, but here it is half naked...


----------



## Jollyride (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks to Junkyard Bob I have a new Wasp!!!

Thanks Bob!!!!

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 19, 2021)

None here! Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2021)

A pair of fenderless 41 DX's, think I got to many prewar Klunkers, 4, now so 1 or 2 may go!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2021)

Fenderless Friday night ride.


----------



## Jollyride (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi Bob,

Gave the girls parts an OA bath.

Is the frame the darker of the two you are sending?

The fender are darker.

My apologies to be a pain, just checking.

Thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2021)

1952 Rollfast, Tripp must be sleeping off his birthday cake haha ,hope it was a good one. Frost a cake for Friday.
FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Tripp must be sleeping off his birthday cake haha ,hope it was a good one.



Yep!
...ate more Cup-Cakes 'den-d'-av'regg' yungster!
Twas another birthday/anniversary week.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2021)

1982 Kabuki.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 26, 2021)

Fenderless Friday!

This is the only fenderless bike I own and I built it simply because I got it as a parted out CWC chassis and wanted to replicate 1900's board track racing steed.  I built this way back before the board track bicycle craze of flipped bars and no fenders hit the scene and I built this to look and feel like one.  
Bars are custom made, seat mast has been removed and a reverse-stud welded into the seat post to get the seat directly on the frame as well as fabricated rigid mounts for the rear of the seat that terminate at the seat stays.  ....and a little wrapped friction tape around the nose of the seat for some added period nods.  Second pic shows I did the same to them eventually.
Bike rides like an absolute dream and ive put literally 100's of miles on it and because the seat is down and back, it has a really comfortable riding position.  
Taking it down steep hills is a BLAST!


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 26, 2021)

Firestone Fleetwood on fenderless Friday. Picked up some badge screws from ace hardware while running a few errands.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice long ride out to the edge of S.F. Bay on my Fenderless Cruiser 5...





Don Edwards S.F. Bay National Wildlife Refuge
"The Alvarado marshes, just north of here, yielded 1,000 ducks per week to San Francisco's restaurants during the 1890's."








Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2021)

Yahoo Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Yahoo Happy Fenderless Friday!
> View attachment 1380057



Great pic!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2021)

Had the fenderless Columbia out for some work today, the rims looked too nice for the bike so sent them down the road and different rims pics to come.


----------



## Miq (Mar 26, 2021)

Another fenderless Columbia tonight.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just piecing this Colson lwb together. Hoping to get it riding this weekend. Thanks @fordmike65 for the frame and bars,  @mrg For the pedals and tires and @whizzer1 for the stem


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## B607 (Apr 2, 2021)

Monark.  Rolling again.  Gary


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ohh yea, frost a cake friday time to celebrate!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 2, 2021)

neat bike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Elgin Oriole "Curvey Cruiser" by Murray & Me


----------



## Sven (Apr 2, 2021)

I just realized that my only fenderless bikes are yellow...not for long , this High Sierra will be fitted with some later  to achieve touring bike status.


----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2021)

Progress..........'35 Colson back on the road. Thank you to @ Junkman Bob for the bike, and @ Gordon for the parts to get-er-done. Even if she's not done.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2021)

Dogsitting on the Spitfire 5


----------



## B607 (Apr 3, 2021)

Your dog seems perfectly content to ride.  I could never keep mine from jumping out.  Gary


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ohh yea, frost a cake friday time to celebrate!



Happy Friday!
AERO KING Hot-Rod DBR by Schwinn




46/19 gear ratio; newest running gear here.
Still can't catch Pete @SKPC


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yea fffffffrrrrriiiiddddaaaayyyy! Frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Homeblt (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello Cabers, I am new this group and recently retired.  I wanted to share my first retirement project with you, a FENDERLESS 1954 Schwinn Panther.  I gave the bike a '50's theme and have about 100 miles of exercise on it.  I am having a blast!  Enjoy...


----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2021)

Out and about on the '35 Colson,  checking out downtown and enjoying the sunny day.....so far. Hopefully I'll have time for another ride this afternoon,  while I wait for paint to dry. Again. It's gonna be a great weekend for riding.


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

The fenderless (for now) pack mule


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 9, 2021)

Sven said:


> The fenderless (for now) pack mule
> View attachment 1388432



Now that’s loaded, Sven. Camping this weekend?


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Now that’s loaded, Sven. Camping this weekend?



Getting prepared for a 160 miler through the hills of VW on the Greenbrier River Trail in Sept (week before Bear Season )


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2021)

A few miles up Santiago creek on the Chartreuse Goose on this fenderless Fri.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes another FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY, frost a cake Friday! A little spring time green to start  the day. Good morning Tripp!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2021)

So much for my nice spring day. Oh well still FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 16, 2021)

^^^Hippy Mike!!?^^^


----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2021)

My only Fenderless bike now. Have a great weekend gang!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> ^^^Hippy Mike!!?^^^



Yes it is Eric!  Ran into HMike, Chris (Bikewhorders' foot in pic) T-3 and more Cali Cartel-ers who were meeting that day to conspire about many things.  As I vaguely remember, I think this was also Martys' (Cyclingday) 1st day of being retired!!! Photo was taken awhile back.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 16, 2021)

Fenderless for now...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Rain and snow here also. So one from a few days ago B&W and color. Happy Fenderless Friday. 
Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2021)

FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> ^^^Hippy Mike!!?^^^



uh-huh.
Yahoo! It's FRIDAY!!!



Ride Fender-Free....


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday 



This pulled into the Dudley/Thompson  swap on Sunday.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 23, 2021)

*Mr. Ross goes for a ride.*









*Blasted Wind!!........no bumps or bruises.*


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2021)

Friday!


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2021)

Jumped on the Colson and made a couple passes through the College. It seems that school is back in session in person. We even found a few examples of local bronze work to check out. 
More PNW weather to enjoy today, but rain is forecast for the weekend.


----------



## hm. (Apr 23, 2021)

Today it was the 81 cruiser 5 down to the greenway bike path for this Fenderless-Friday


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2021)

Sunset on this Fenderless Friday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY, frost a cake for Friday. Good morning tripp.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Good morning tripp.



...G' mornin' '69-junkie.



'35 Hot-Rod Huffman


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2021)

love this pic; dig AERO KING, '37 Schwinn DBR


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2021)

Rain on this Fenderless Friday morning. I'll try to get out tonight. But here's a few from last Friday. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2021)

Fenderless Friday! Ridin' dirty on "Yellow Fever " in violation of open container law.


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2021)

1st ride on todays fenderless project, a 41 Planes & Trains


----------



## hm. (Apr 30, 2021)

79 24"..Happy Friday!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 30, 2021)

96 Dyno Glide - first year of production, with Nexus 7. Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2021)

Fenderless Friday ride on the Schwinn...

















Heading home...




Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2021)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYYY, frost a cake for Friday. It looks to be a beautiful one here in the 518 hope it is for everyone.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

FF.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2021)

Oh yea, Good morning Tripp!


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Oh yea, Good morning Tripp!



Hey-hey Happy Friday!
Good to see Rob @rollfaster posting this Friday,
6 1/2 years after origination....



AERO KING at the WEDGE


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2021)

Fender-LESS FRIDAY!!!





Elgin by Murray, aka "Curvey Cruiser"


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> -hey Happy Friday!
> Good to see Rob @rollfaster posting this Friday,
> 6 1/2 years after origination




Better Late then never!


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

Thanks Mark @tripple3, I’ve been falling behind. Too many bikes and not enough time!


----------



## ian (May 7, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> FF.
> 
> View attachment 1406051



That's bad-ass!


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

ian said:


> That's bad-ass!



Thanks!!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 7, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all. Have a great weekend. ‘79 Spitfire in front of the local National Guard post.


----------



## ian (May 7, 2021)

1935 Colson on the prowl. I'm gonna get out and about again today, and enjoy some more of the beautiful PNW.


----------



## hm. (May 7, 2021)

Happy Friday stay safe, stay fender-less!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday, looks to be another stellar day here in the North East. I hope it is for everyone.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 14, 2021)

He's finished! 1939-40 Elgin Straight Bar, Long Tank Racer.


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2021)

Happy Friday!
Enjoy the Day @coasterbrakejunkie1969



oh, and @ian  too!


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Enjoy the Day @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> View attachment 1411320



Mornin' Tripp!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp!




Good morning West coast!


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

'35 Colson getting ready for another bitchin' Fenderless Friday!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2021)




----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 14, 2021)

off topic: how well do those various color tires hold up? Seems I remember carbon was added to increase longevity.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> off topic: how well do those various color tires hold up? Seems I remember carbon was added to increase longevity.



I'm working on using my clay tires up, but they're still pretty new. The white Kendas on my Colson are definitely showing age cracks and wear but they were donors off another bike.


----------



## Mark97303 (May 14, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 583205
> 
> View attachment 583206



Hey!!!this is Exactly the same bike that I brought home from my trip to Minnesota. Any idea where I can find a drop stand for my bike? What is your preferred tire for the vintage look? I could even fab one with the dimensions,,


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2021)

Mark97303 said:


> Hey!!!this is Exactly the same bike that I brought home from my trip to Minnesota. Any idea where I can find a drop stand for my bike? What is your preferred tire for the vintage look? I could even fab one with the dimensions,,
> 
> View attachment 1411453



nice!
i like schwalbe fat frank tires, excellent ride and quality.
drop stands are not tough to find but making one wouldn't be tough either.
you'll have to noodle-out a way to hold it up if you're staying fenderless.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 21, 2021)

Happy Friday everyone fantastic weather here in the Great North East, Hope for you as well either way make it a great Friday.
Its FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY,  frost a cake for Friday! I hear Tripp is buying a Stingray so he can visit the muscle bike forum more often haha.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I hear Tripp is buying a Stingray so he can visit the muscle bike forum more often haha.



Dig Dem Muscle Bikes!
Rollin' "Stingray" Bars before there was a CABE.



Happy Friday! @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## oldfart36 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 21, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Dig Dem Muscle Bikes!
> Rollin' "Stingray" Bars before there was a CABE.
> View attachment 1415766
> Happy Friday! @coasterbrakejunkie1969



that bike is awesome!


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2021)

FF.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 21, 2021)

Happy Friday, All.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 21, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1415852



That's a little more than Fenderless!!


----------



## ian (May 21, 2021)

'35 Colson, fenderless of course,  on the way to pre-order wood fired ciabatta for a late lunch.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 21, 2021)

Happy Friday!
Riding in Livermore wine country today.
Concannon Winery…








Tesla…




Livermore Vineyards




Then ride up into the Livermore foothills via Mines rd.








Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday Yahoo! '61 Deluxe Hornet out for a romp. Be safe. 
Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 28, 2021)

It's FFFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday. I hope everyone has a great and safe holiday weekend. Morning @tripple3 .


----------



## oldfart36 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 28, 2021)

Mornin' Tripp.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Morning @tripple3 .





ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp.



Good Morning Indeed!
Set a new record for me yesterday, 122 miles, furthest point no more than 15 miles from home,
flyin Fender *FREEEEE!



*


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Set a new record for me yesterday, 122 miles, furthest point no more than 15 miles from home,



That is fantastic, lots of miles no wonder your  always full of smiles.


----------



## ian (May 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Good Morning Indeed!
> Set a new record for me yesterday, 122 miles, furthest point no more than 15 miles from home,
> flyin Fender *FREEEEE!
> View attachment 1419700*



Damn!! You're definitely a long distance inspiration!!


----------



## ian (May 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Good Morning Indeed!
> Set a new record for me yesterday, 122 miles, furthest point no more than 15 miles from home,
> flyin Fender *FREEEEE!
> View attachment 1419700*



Man! You must really stay busy just replacing tires


----------



## Homeblt (May 28, 2021)

“Good Morning Indeed!
Set a new record for me yesterday, 122 miles, furthest point no more than 15 miles from home”

That’s impressive, well done!


----------



## ian (May 28, 2021)

I'm looking to put about 330 miles on the Colson today.........Oregon or bust!!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## buck hughes (May 28, 2021)

Yale


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 4, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday! Good morning @tripple3 . It is an ugly one starting out in the Northeast supposed to clear up and get crazy hot this weekend. I will be dreaming of the fall and cooler weather.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

Mornin' Tripp


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 4, 2021)

Got the New 26" 2 . 2.50s mounted on my 39 Monark Roadster


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Good morning @tripple3 .





ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp



Great Morning indeed!🥰
Joe turned 99 years Old this year!
Few left of the *Greatest Generation.



*


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 4, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Great Morning indeed!🥰
> Joe turned 99 years Old this year!
> Few left of the *Greatest Generation.
> View attachment 1423792
> *



Way to go JOE!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all! It’s the weekend and first sunny morning in a while around here!


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday, all! It’s the weekend and first sunny morning in a while around here!
> 
> View attachment 1423797



Noice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday all. Enjoy.


----------



## Sven (Jun 4, 2021)

'69 Western / Sonic Flyer Ratrod


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 4, 2021)

1893 Crescent Juno


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2021)

Haven't had this 24 in. JCH out in a while, nice day for a few miles around Orange before putting it in the mall.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 11, 2021)

Its FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY! Frost a cake for Friday! Morning @tripple3  and west coast.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Morning @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and early East coast.




Happy Friday!
Fender-Free....


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## hm. (Jun 11, 2021)

Keepin it real, keepin it fender less ...
1981 Chestnut Schwinn Cruiser 5 on this Fender-less Friday.🌵 🌴


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!  Hope everyone has a great a great weekend.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 18, 2021)

Its FFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday, good morning to all! Computer on the fritz no pics sorry


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2021)

'51 Higgins watchin' the tide roll in.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 18, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all!


----------



## hm. (Jun 18, 2021)

no fenders, no bozos, no worries, enjoy this friday and stay safe out there!


----------



## 2000ITR (Jun 18, 2021)

my 1890s-ish...not a clue what it is...no fenders though


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2021)

I pulled the fenders, rack and and guard off of the Skyrider so I can get her on CL and maybe make some dough and room for a diamond framed ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2021)

Happy Full moon Fenderless Friday.  Tried to catch the moon, but a bit cloudy here. Oh well.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 25, 2021)

Rocket attack, Take Cover!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 25, 2021)

Its FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> frost a cake for Friday!



Happy FRIDAY!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 25, 2021)

Morning Tripp, the first day of summer vacation for the kids I got to sleep past 5;00 haha


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy FRIDAY!!!
> View attachment 1435616



Mornin' Tripp


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 25, 2021)

Happy FF, all.
  Have a great Weekend!

Oh, yeah - Mornin, Tripp!


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 25, 2021)

Happy Friday everyone!!!

Early teens Excelsior. Could use some assistance with the year.

A Kevin's bikes/BentWoody/McCaskey creation. Needs some really cool grips!

Have a nice weekend and stay greasy my friends!

Thanks!!!


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2021)

'35 Colson waiting patiently for high tide.


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 25, 2021)

1926 Shelby Whippet


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 25, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> 1926 Shelby WhippetView attachment 1435647
> 
> View attachment 1435648
> 
> ...



That is a very nice looking bike!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 25, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> That is a very nice looking bike!



Thank you.  Very proud of how it turned out.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 25, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous nice work!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2021)

Happy Friday!









Really, really beautiful day to ride.😍


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 25, 2021)

Sweet Bike!


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2021)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 2, 2021)

Its FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday! Good morning all , @tripple3 . Stay safe and I hope everyone has a great 4th. God bless America.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 2, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday and 4th weekend!!🇺🇸
Mornin’, Tripp!
Nice collection of pics today @coasterbrakejunkie1969 !!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday! Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 9, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday, morning @tripple3 and all Cabers. Maybe I will see the sun this weekend, enough with the rain.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 9, 2021)

Fenderless Friday!! Almost the weekend so enjoy, all! 
Mornin’ Tripp!, Mornin’ CBjunkie!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday to everyone.


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!! TGIF!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2021)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY, frost a cake for Friday. Gooooooood morning everyone hope it is a start to a great weekend for all. Morning @tripple3 ,@SoBayRon


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2021)

YES! Happy Fenderless Friday!
Awesome morning back to taggers @SoBayRon @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @ian @Hammerhead @Sven 
And all CABErs 
checking out the way_*....



*_


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 16, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all! Mornin’ @tripple3 @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @ian @Hammerhead @Sven @Mr. Monkeyarms and a special shout out to @Mountain Trail Andy who sends us all smiles! Have a great day and ride on.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2021)

Good morning all. And Happy Fenderless Friday. @tripple3 @SoBayRon @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @Sven @ian @hm. @Ridemore @Mr. Monkeyarms @mrg @Mountain Trail Andy, hope all are well. Frost that cake for FFFFFFFFriday. 



This one is for @coasterbrakejunkie1969  a few days after our 40+ inch snow storm.lol


----------



## ian (Jul 16, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good morning all. And Happy Fenderless Friday. @tripple3 @SoBayRon @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @Sven @ian @hm. @Ridemore @Mr. Monkeyarms @mrg @Mountain Trail Andy, hope all are well. Frost that cake for FFFFFFFFriday.
> View attachment 1447037
> This one is for @coasterbrakejunkie1969  a few days after our 40+ inch snow storm.lol
> View attachment 1447038



Back atcha!! Kinda wet here this morning so I think I would do better with a ride on a fendered beast


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2021)

@Hammerhead , I will keep that image in my head as I battle through a brutally hot humid day and dream of February haha


----------



## ian (Jul 16, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday, all! Mornin’ @tripple3 @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @ian @Hammerhead @Sven @Mr. Monkeyarms and a special shout out to @Mountain Trail Andy who sends us all smiles! Have a great day and ride on.
> 
> View attachment 1447019



It's gonna be a goodurn here, just sprinkly. Off to Manzanita to check out more of the beautiful Oregon Coast!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2021)

A nice fenderless Friday  for a few miles down Santiago creek on my other DX, a 41 Henderson.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

All is well on the Western Front.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 23, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday all! Mornin’ all FF Cabers!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake. A little late today either way Good day to all and hope it is a rewarding safe one. Morning @tripple3, @SoBayRon , @ian , @Hammerhead, @Sven  and all I have missed.


----------



## Bill lopez (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Morning all it is still morning here.lol  Unable to ride this week, so a couple of recent pics. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 23, 2021)

Got the twin flex rideable  pic was before grips and brake strap for the eagle eyes


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake. A little late today either way Good day to all and hope it is a rewarding safe one. Morning @tripple3, @SoBayRon , @ian , @Hammerhead, @Sven  and all I have missed.
> 
> View attachment 1450647



Back atcha @coasterbrakejunkie1969 !!
Ride on!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 23, 2021)

*Technically I think this pic I saw online would qualify for fenderless Friday …*


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Technically I think this pic I saw online would qualify for fenderless Friday …*
> 
> View attachment 1450685



Looks like a praying mantis to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Technically I think this pic I saw online would qualify for fenderless Friday …*
> 
> View attachment 1450685



*WOW*


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2021)

Fenderless Columbia


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Fender-less Friday!
this cake's been frosted @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 30, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday!  Thanks @tripple3


----------



## ian (Jul 30, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Fender-less Friday!
> this cake's been frosted @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> View attachment 1454500



Mornin' @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday! Thanks @tripple3






ian said:


> Mornin' @tripple3



A great morning indeed to All Y'all.🥰
Rollin fender-Free Friday!


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2021)

Friday, Friday, Friday!!! Fenderless Friday!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## hm. (Jul 30, 2021)

83 Star Cruiser 5 speed rescued from the trash today. I don’t always find fender less bikes in the trash but when I do I post on fender less Friday. Happy Friday!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday fellow Cabers!

The three phases of Mr. Ross over the past 11 months.  Summer of 2020 to present day.

11 months ago.......on one of the property rock walls








Early spring 2021, in the yard and on the trail.









He recently moved on to a more "Retro Look" attempting to blend in with the crème tire, similar frame geometry TOC bikes.  He currently seems fairly pleased with himself.  Now sports a vintage "Wrights" saddle.















The "Big Boy tires make him roll on like he's on 28's


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 30, 2021)

Been wondering what bike I would put my Flickr signal grips on think I found the right one


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 30, 2021)

Cool bike!
Love that fenderless Twin Flex.
I’ve always thought that those bike look great as open frame roadsters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday Yahoo! Frosting that cake for FFFFFFFFriday. @coasterbrakejunkie1969  Hope everyone has an awesome day. Be safe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 6, 2021)

Yea FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY! Frost a cake for Friday. Morning all.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 6, 2021)

It's Friday, it's Fenderless, and it's what I ride..........Have a "Great" Friday all..........😁


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy FF, all. Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## Homeblt (Aug 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday Yahoo! Frosting that cake for FFFFFFFFriday. @coasterbrakejunkie1969  Hope everyone has an awesome day. Be safe.
> View attachment 1458298





Just wanted to know what that fly wheel is for?   Certainly one of the biggest I’ve seen!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2021)

It is off a steam engine that helped power one the mills along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin NH. 


Homeblt said:


> Just wanted to know what that fly wheel is for?   Certainly one of the biggest I’ve seen!






In keeping with theme of this thread. 
Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2021)

Hope all are doing well. Happy Fenderless Friday to you all.
 Be Safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Friday!
For fenderless rides.
Top Choice, Longest Ride/Day bike:
1935 Huffman, Velvet deLuxe, _*period correct, *_except tires & tubes.😍


----------



## hm. (Aug 6, 2021)

No frosted fruit cakes here and it’s not just another day..This Is Fender Less Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 6, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1458642
> 
> No frosted fruit cakes here and it’s not just another day..This Is Fender Less Friday!



Who said anything about fruit cakes?


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2021)

Cakes??, don't know about that but it's FRIDAY!!! on a fenderless Mahowald SK!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Friday-the13th! 😇
@Goatroper flyin'fender-free
Shur-spin and raccoon tail, Hula Girl, loud push-horn, and bell,
'cause it's a Boy's Life!🥰


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday. Pizza and beer for @hm. Good morning all!


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday-the13th! 😇
> @Goatroper flyin'fender-free
> Shur-spin and raccoon tail, Hula Girl, loud push-horn, and bell,
> 'cause it's a Boy's Life!🥰
> View attachment 1461937



Mornin' @tripple3  !


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday. Pizza and beer for @hm. Good morning all!



Mornin' @coasterbrakejunkie1969 !


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)

Friday, Friday, Fenderless Friday!!


----------



## hm. (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Fender-less Friday"the13th" to all my fenderless friends and lets not forget the frosted cake!




Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 13, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1462069
> 
> Happy Fender-less Friday"the13th" to all my fenderless friends and lets not forget the frosted cake!
> 
> ...




Spooky Fenderless Friday the 13th.............Strange things happened when I wasn't looking.

Started with fenders..........






Removed the fenders to be "Legal" for Fenderless Friday......Cruised around for a while and then parked it to grab a sandwich....






Came back to this..........mysteriously spooky Friday the 13th.......😱🥶😱


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!
Well maybe a little fender?



Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake for Friday. Pizza and beer for @hm. Good morning all!



Not sure what's the frost a cake thing, must be a back east thing?, but it was a great fenderless Friday to be out on the special order "Frost" Silver 80 Cruiser, Schwinns color name! 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 20, 2021)

Not sunny today but it is still FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY! Celebrate how you like I'm going to frost a cake. Good morning and  hope it is a great safe day for all. Just finished this '58 Tornado cruiser from my parts stash I will be listing for sale next week.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice day, at the AVP Manhattan Beach Open.


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2021)

New build, 41 Excelsior out on fenderless Fri.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy FRIDAY!!!
Fender-free!




There was a "Edison" guy with a truck,
smoking a big, fat cigar, 
just looking at it....
@WetDogGraphix


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2021)

TGI
FRIDAY!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy FRIDAY!!!
> Fender-free!
> View attachment 1468417
> 
> ...



See, we all think alike 😎


----------



## Sven (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 27, 2021)

Quick Fenderless Friday Sunset ride on the Schwinn New World...









Great day for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2021)

Out on fenderless Friday on the now not tankless 41 Henderson.


----------



## Bada (Aug 28, 2021)

Fenderless friday from the Philippines! 🇵🇭


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 3, 2021)

FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY, frost a cake and celebrate Friday fenders or not. Summer winding down cooler days and longer rides for me.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 3, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday, all. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1471743



Back in the saddle?


----------



## ian (Sep 3, 2021)

👀


----------



## Sven (Sep 3, 2021)

Fenderless Friday is here again!  Hope all of  you and family have a great and safe Labor day weekend.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 3, 2021)

ian said:


> Back in the saddle?



Up and down the block yesterday after tinkering in the bike shed for a bit, so almost…. Maybe a short ride this weekend😎.
You know I will post the first good ride I can take - hopefully next week!
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2021)

38 Henderson on a FF.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

Bike life


----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)

Hope everyone is doing well this Fenderless Friday. Today is Friday, right?🤔


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 10, 2021)

Sven said:


> Hope everyone is doing well this Fenderless Friday. Today is Friday, right?🤔
> View attachment 1475645



Yes it is frost a cake and celebrate!


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 10, 2021)

Happy FF, all. Have a great weekend and never forget what happened 20 years ago 🇺🇲!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 10, 2021)

I call this one my "Hipster" bike. Aired the tires up and took it around the neighborhood....
Sachs 2sp auto, fun little bike to cruise on....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## dasberger (Sep 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1475724



Bravo...  consider that cake frosted!


----------



## dasberger (Sep 10, 2021)

For all you zombie fans out there this may be a familiar view...  Out on the '38 Liberty celebrating a glorious Fenderless friday in the ATL


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2021)

50's Columbia ( we never figured out the weird ser. #'s ) out in Orange today.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 10, 2021)

Perfect Friday for my TOC at home in the Sierra. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy Friday!
AERO KING at the beach.😍


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday to everyone.


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2021)

Friday already!, still had the Mahowald SK out so a few miles around Orange.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2021)

Sorry for late response, I really frosted a cake yesterday hahaha for my daughters birthday party today.


----------



## Sven (Sep 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry for late response, I really frosted a cake yesterday hahaha for my daughters birthday party today.
> 
> View attachment 1480403






Great job on the cake . Family first every day!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!
Happy Birthday to your daughter @coasterbrakejunkie1969 
AND her MOM who gave birth that Special Day!🤩🥳😍




i Celebrate every Day as a gift;
the Present....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 24, 2021)

Frost a cake its FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAYYYY!!! Thanks @tripple3


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 24, 2021)

frosted fridaze is the best


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday! Raining buckets here. This pic is from Wednesday.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 24, 2021)

palepainter said:


> View attachment 1484010




Sweet........!!


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2021)

palepainter said:


> View attachment 1484010



Love them Motobikes.......


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2021)

Out and about Orange on a great FF, dug out a Spitfire 24 but forgot I never swapped out the seat post for a longer one so not as easy riding.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 24, 2021)

1981


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Friday!
1937 Aero King
Schwinn double bar Roadster
Beach Cruiser


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2021)

39 Colson Snap tank for Fenderless Friday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Friday, frost it up! Chchchilly morning in great northeast. Its that time when you  see your breath, hopefully note smell it in my case hahaha


----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday to you all.. My '72 Varsity ..one of two rideable  bikes in my collection. Be Safe you all.


----------



## ian (Oct 1, 2021)

Fenderless Friday Firestone.For now anyway. I removed them to straighten and fix dings and bumps. It's always something......I am digging the 2 speed hub though.
Today was an October surprise with sunny skies and no rain. Yippee.


----------



## Pondo (Oct 1, 2021)

I got the old Roadmaster out today. No time to work on bikes at the moment but I’m going to replace the bars, seat and chain guard at some point. It also needs a lube job. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Have a safe weekend.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy late Fenderless Friday! My first one ever  Enjoying this bike immensely, just wish I had more time to ride.


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2021)

It's Friday Friday, Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2021)

Yahoo Fenderless Friday!


----------



## vince72 (Oct 8, 2021)

Removed the fenders and added a 4 reflector rear rack.


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2021)

No enough rain for fenders yet😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2021)

GOOOOOOOD morning everyone it's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYY!  Frost a cake and celebrate the end of another week.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2021)

mrg said:


> No enough rain for fenders yet😎
> View attachment 1492593
> 
> View attachment 1492595
> ...



Do you miss your white cruiser yet?


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 15, 2021)

1962 Phillips DL-1 Roadster


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 15, 2021)

*1984 Cruiser 5............*


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2021)

80 Deluxe.


----------



## mrg (Oct 21, 2021)

Edit!!! damm It's only Thursday! ( felt like a Fri to me 😟 ), I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Cyclone Coaster ride 10/03/2021
Newport Beach before the ride.😎




Better to have, and not need....🥰


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday, all! Looking forward to a great weekend!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 22, 2021)

*1960 Schwinn............EZ Rider, Go and Stop......*


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2021)

Finally a Friday & the 38 Henderson along the tracks, thought the SurfLiner was going to stop but flew by.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 29, 2021)

Fenderless Friday Yahoo.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2021)

Since I only have one fenderless cruiser, 



I have to find creative ways to make it look interesting.



Oops!
How’d she get in the picture?


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 29, 2021)

Fenderless Friday, finally! Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## palepainter (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2021)

1935 Huffman
All Day rider.


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2021)

A few miles on this Fenderless Friday on a 77 Spitfire.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 29, 2021)

1981


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 5, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

Was in the back of my car all day but didn't get a chance to ride the 61 Tornado on a TGIFF!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> 1981
> View attachment 1504530



Looks a lot like Lake Perris to me. I used to ride there, back in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2021)

Flyin' Fender- Free FRIDAY!!!
@coasterbrakejunkie1969  Fellow from Florida
Frosting Friday ....🥳


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY frost a cake and celebrate fenders or not. Morning @tripple3  NY not FL, I can not stand the heat and I like hills only Florida for vacation.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## COB (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 12, 2021)

Rain here on this Fenderless Friday. So one from yesterday's ride.  Happy Friday. Have a great evening and weekend everyone.


----------



## Sven (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday all........

I've never been a fan of fenders in my 73 years of existence, and riding for about 70 of those years.

My 1999 GT............No fenders............"color is Solar Grass"


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 12, 2021)

Fremont fan finally finds freedom for Fenderless Friday fun follies, featuring fungus for first frame...




Flowing...




Fall...




Flight...




Fantastic Fenderless Friday!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2021)

^^^^Funny^^^^


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2021)

after a brutal couple of weeks summers finally back, out on Frosty on this almost 100 degree day!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2021)

Fenderless Friday,
 Full Moon tonight........🤓


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 19, 2021)

'50's CWC Roadmaster out for a chilly ride. 50 and overcast, but calm as could be. Gotta love the PNW.


----------



## Sven (Nov 19, 2021)

69 Rat Rod WF Sonic Flyer


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 19, 2021)

Fenderless Friday!!
Went for a ride over to Lake Elizabeth to meet my buddy Steve for lunch...Bag on rack has plates, chips, potato salad, wheat bread, hickory smoked ham, red onion, sharp cheddar, 2 mustards, lettuce...and banana bread to finish lunch...Steve brought beverages and flask...
heading out...




old factory site demo...




first time riding thru the Ca. School for the Deaf campus...CSD celebrated its 150th Anniversary in 2010. CSD is an internationally renowned leader of bilingual education for the deaf. (sports too!)



riding home...



Alameda creek trail...



Quarry lakes...




Great day for a Fenderless ride!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2021)

A Cool Friday for a fenderless ride down the Santiago on the Columbia!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 26, 2021)

Fenderless today!!
out to the SF Bay NWR...
















Great day for a fenderless ride!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 26, 2021)

70 5 speed stingray


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Great day for a fenderless ride!



With the Third Quarter Moon shining with the SUN!
@Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Fly Fender Free FRIDAY!
clicking through pics;
Dec.3rd, last year, on Fire!😲


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 3, 2021)

It's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY frost a cake and celebrate. It is a chilly morning in  NY. Stay safe and have a good weekend all.
Morning @tripple3


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2021)

My '72 Schwinn Varisty


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 3, 2021)

Awesome picture @Sven ^ Thank you


----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2021)

Roadmaster on the Riverwalk in 40 degree sunshine. Fenderless.


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2021)

Had the 38 SK out in the OC on a great fenderless Friday


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2021)

Heading from tree to tree on the factory fenderless Lime/red 80!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

I almost forgot it's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYY! Frost a cake and celebrate!


----------



## Homeblt (Dec 17, 2021)

Recently I completed a make over to a bike that I posted back in April,  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fenderless-friday.67888/post-1280540.  I made several changes that made the bike more rideable for me; changing the front to a Monark style springer, adding a polished 8 speed hub (that really helped) and changing the bars and stem for comfort.  It all helped me enjoy this bike even more...  Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 17, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Waxing gibbous almost full moon.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday.



...and a Merry Christmas!!!
1935 Huffman, motobike,
Velvet deLUXE😍
FRIDAY! and Christmas eve.😊



rolled to stop in soft sand; balance is key.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 24, 2021)

First ride yesterday on my Mongoose Beast with winter weather rolling in off the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Merry Christmas Eve.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy Fenderless Friday. Happy New Year. Hammerhead 






Almost everythingless on this Friday. Lol


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday  to you all. 
Friday!, Friday!, Friday! means Payday!, Payday!, Payday. Be Safe!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 14, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2022)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY, frost a cake to celebrate! Fenderless x2


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY



Happy Friday!!!
First Fenderless Friday post for this Fancy Ride, by me anyway....




This bike is FAST!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Feb 11, 2022)

Beautiful day in Chino Hills, Southern California, 1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King klunker mod nexus 3-speed coaster


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 11, 2022)

Picked this up today.  (Thanks Ron)
Nothing to knock your socks off but a nice swap cruiser.  1967, same year as the bug.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2022)

FRIDAY Fenderless FAVORITES!!!



i know... its-a-blended one.... 1936 Colson; Hot-Rod-Mod
Happy Friday!


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2022)

Riding thru the cacti on the 41 Excelsior on a nice Calee FF!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Fun, fun FUN, Fenderless and FREE!!!



It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

All frosted up for a FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY!!!!!! Yea @tripple3  keep pedaling


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 25, 2022)

My three fenderless Schwinns: '61? custom pinstripe bike, my heavily modified '69 Fleet, and my second bike I ever owned, 1980 Stingray. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2022)

Out on the 41 Planes & Trains on a real nice FF!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 25, 2022)

showing off my new tank and brakes.  the tank was described as "May be fixable or good for a wall hanger" so I cleaned it up some. the other side is rotted around the horn button. I found the tank here from the "Most Recent BUY IT NOW Items Listed on eBay" at the top of the page.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!
...special month-O-Fridays to me.🥳
Rustjunkie '36 Colson, DBR, LWB, Hot Rod,
New Vans Tires.🥰


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 4, 2022)

Out at the March Meets yesterday, not many pics cause I was the tow vehicle.....


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2022)

A nice Friday to be out on one of my favorite fenderless, 38 Henderson straight bar.


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2022)

Another nice Fenderless Friday to be out on the 50's Columbia, never figured the exact yr because the #'s are weird!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 11, 2022)

Recently acquired 39 Superior that will remain fenderless and will eventually have some more "fitting" bars considering its vintage as well as a nice brooks-style seat.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 18, 2022)

.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 18, 2022)

Klunking around 26er 1936 Hawthorne Silverking


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 18, 2022)

Out to the local college to watch a few innings. Happy FF, all!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2022)

Out in Orange on the fenderless SK today.


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 25, 2022)

I had to share this beautiful shot 🤤


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2022)

bump...
Happy Friday!
@TWBikesnstripes Fenderless Hot Rod,
LWB Double Bar Roadster, by Colson.🥰
At the Old Towne Orange Ride.
Again Sunday 04/08/2022



Great Bike Tom! Nice Work!😍


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 8, 2022)

Sunny day singletrack singlespeeding 1950 JC Higgins Colorflow klunkerette, Chino Hills CA


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2022)

It’s a bit too hot to do any riding today.


Heck, it’s warmer on the coast than it is out in Death Valley!



I’ll just be spending the day putting together some swap meet fodder for tomorrow, up in Monrovia.



I guess it’s appropriate for,
Fenderless Friday, since it’s going to be a scorcher.


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2022)

Out on the Spitfire5 on another spring day in socal


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2022)

It looks pretty desolate.
Only mad dogs and @mrg will go out in the noon day sun.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 8, 2022)

Got out for a spin to clear my head and fill it with rock 'n roll for a couple of hours this afternoon. 







Four wheels move the body, two wheels move the soul. 🙂


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2022)

GOOD FRIDAY!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 15, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> GOOD FRIDAY!
> View attachment 1607089



G'mornin' Tripp


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2022)

A great Friday to be out on the fenderless 41 DX & my grandog Rambo!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2022)

42 DX for FF.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!
Fly Faster Fender Free....




1937 AERO KING


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2022)

Happy FENDERLESS Friday!
tag Marty @cyclingday 
because he built 1 
'cause they're Awesome!
...and he loves this special palm in bloom.🥰🤩😎🥳


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Apr 29, 2022)

1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King, 3-speed 26er. Klunking Chino Hills, CA


----------



## tacochris (Apr 29, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> 42 DX for FF.
> 
> View attachment 1607502



I really like those tires against whatever muted green patina that is....has a really good look!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2022)

Two tone green Panther for Fenderless Friday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Fly Fender Free!!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2022)

Friday!!!
Light IT!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 6, 2022)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (May 6, 2022)

Latest find...


----------



## RustyHornet (May 6, 2022)

farkasthegoalie said:


> Latest find...
> View attachment 1620611



Hey I know that bike! Sweet!


----------



## mrg (May 6, 2022)

Really nice FF to take the 41 EX DX way down the tracks to a new section of bike trail in Cerritos, they are talking about a new light rail down these tracks so not sure whats going to happen?


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Fenderless & Free from working today!!!🥳
Love it @Miq 
Classic Balloon Tire Cruiser.🥰


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (May 21, 2022)

Spotty connection around here and noticed it didn’t post last night, 41 DX out in the wild.


----------



## rollfaster (May 27, 2022)

One for FF.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 27, 2022)

Fenderless Friday Foose bike.


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2022)

41 Planes & Trains out on this Friday


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!



Velvet rides again;
with cartridge bearing BB and HD wheels,
Klunker Style Beach Cruiser.🥰😎🥳


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2022)

It’s Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 3, 2022)

Happy "Fenderless Friday" everyone!

Fenderless Friday and Gears.............That's every day for me!

1995 Schwinn 7-speed
*











*


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 3, 2022)

TGIFF! (thank goodness it's Fenderless Friday)

1950 Panther


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2022)

Out on the 38 Henderson on a really nice fenderless Friday! a few laps around the skate park and when I hit the bottom of a ramp thought my seat moved but it was the seat post bending🤨


----------



## Gully (Jun 17, 2022)

I'll start it out this Friday!  Just a shot of the ol' Hawthorne.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2022)

Another great Friday to be out on the 38 Henderson, strengthened the seatpost ( solid rod inside ) and ok so far!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Friday!!!
@SoBayRon rides Fenderless Every Day!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## ian (Jun 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> @SoBayRon rides Fenderless Every Day!
> View attachment 1650997



Mornin' Tripp! And SoBayRon.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2022)

TGIFF!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> @SoBayRon rides Fenderless Every Day!
> View attachment 1650997



We need to start wearing Cabe name tags at local rides. I just now put a face to a name! @SoBayRon


----------



## Rigs (Jun 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> *No Fenders ....*
> 
> 1939 Mead Crusader I have heard this style called Roadsters
> View attachment 190129
> ...



I like those bars on red and white bike


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2022)

A few miles down Santiago Creek to the park today, I'm use to the early summer 90 degree heat but this 30% humidity just ain't right!, was ready to jump in to the pool!


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 25, 2022)

@mrg in Florida yesterday at 8am it was 81 degrees and 91% humidity already


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2022)

Ya, the only time it's that high here is when it's raining and that's not to often anymore!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Long, Holiday-weekend, Explosions
FRIDAY!!!
1936 Coral Colson, Rustjunkie Hot Rod,
finished saddle.😍🥰😍🥰🥳


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 1, 2022)

Have a safe 4th!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 1, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## mrg (Jul 1, 2022)

Had a full load in the car so thru in the fenderless "lil Tornado" to hit the park & Santiago creek before the crazy weekend!


----------



## Speed King (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 5, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 190079 View attachment 190080 I was inspired by franks old schwinn. I know we all have one or two. I'll start with my 37 rollfast fastback sport and 56 schwinn spitfire.



Nice.  Tire size on Rollfast?
Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2022)

kshimp41 said:


> Nice.  Tire size on Rollfast?
> Thanks.



Those were 26x2.125 Cheng shin Goodyear treads.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!
Fenderless FREEDOM!



1937 AERO KING,
Double (Curved) bar Roadster,
by Schwinn.🥰


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2022)

It's FFFFRRRRIIIIDDDDAAAAYYYY, frost a cake and celebrate! I'm really bummed someone walked off with this one a week ago or so. But not bummed enough that I can't enjoy a beautiful Friday and weekend coming up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 8, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday
> View attachment 1658588



Love your pics, Bro...always a feast for the eyes! 

...👽


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2022)

FF.


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2022)

A few miles down the tracks to the old depot on the Lil Tornado on this fine fenderless Friday!


----------



## Speed King (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 15, 2022)

Happy Friday, The RoadRuster.


----------



## marklachapelle (Jul 15, 2022)

1920 Iver Johnson


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2022)

Fridays are the Best day-O'-d'-week!🥰😎🥳


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 22, 2022)

Happy FF, All!


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Happy FF Cabers.  Got the Rollfast rolling again after replacing all the drive train. New chainring (thanks @jwagon) new chain, new cog and driver, new crankset. Still not sure if it will stick around or not. It feels kinda small.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Happy FF Cabers.  Got the Rollfast rolling again after replacing all the drive train. New chainring (thanks @jwagon) new chain, new cog and driver, new crankset. Still not sure if it will stick around or not. It feels kinda small.
> 
> View attachment 1667243
> 
> ...




*Ian, just grab the lever under the seat and slide it back for that big cockpit feel.   😁  😁  😁 *


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Ian, just grab the lever under the seat and slide it back for that big cockpit feel.   😁  😁  😁*
> 
> View attachment 1667291



The lever between my legs?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> The lever between my legs?



No, No, No....................Under the seat Lol.......!!


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> No, No, No....................Under the seat Lol.......!!



I wondered. When I  pulled my lever  I just went faster!


----------



## Thee (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> I wondered. When I  pulled my lever  I just went faster!



That’s the Johnson Bar it’s supposed to slow you down 😂🤣😂 old aerospace joke anyone?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> I wondered. When I  pulled my lever  I just went faster!




*Studying your post photos, I see your problem............Your fork is bent!  Fix your fork!!  🤣  🤣  🤣 





*


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Studying your post photos, I see your problem............Your fork is bent!  Fix your fork!!  🤣  🤣  🤣
> 
> View attachment 1667365*



Yeppers.  I noticed that too! It's twisted and split as well. Prolly won't help.......


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Yeppers.  I noticed that too! It's twisted and split as well. Prolly won't help.......



Yup, been there, done that.......


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> Yeppers.  I noticed that too! It's twisted and split as well. Prolly won't help.......



*Now I hate to be the bearer of more bad news, but I see that the "R", Rollfast chainring is on backwards.  So it must be when you pedal forward, you are actually going "Bassackwards".....No wonder this bike has you frustrated...lol   😁  😁  😁 *









Correct orientation for forward pedaling......lol





*Yup!!!*


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Now I hate to be the bearer of more bad news, but I see that the "R", Rollfast chainring is on backwards.  So it must be when you pedal forward, you are actually going "Bassackwards".....No wonder this bike has you frustrated...lol   😁  😁  😁*
> 
> View attachment 1667383
> 
> ...



Man! You sure are fussy! 😀 JK.....
What if I'm dyslexic? Maybe it would be better just to let this one go?
My Colsons were never this much trouble......


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Now I hate to be the bearer of more bad news, but I see that the "R", Rollfast chainring is on backwards.  So it must be when you pedal forward, you are actually going "Bassackwards".....No wonder this bike has you frustrated...lol   😁  😁  😁*
> 
> View attachment 1667383
> 
> ...



What if I put the chainring on the other side of the BB?


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jul 22, 2022)

ian said:


> What if I put the chainring on the other side of the BB?



*That would make it a left-hand drive bicycle like my Schwinn.............posted on Nov 3, 2020....lol*





*Weird, huh........*


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *That would make it a left-hand drive bicycle like my Schwinn.............posted on Nov 3, 2020....lol*
> 
> View attachment 1667406
> 
> *Weird, huh........*



That is weird!


----------



## Thee (Jul 22, 2022)

I see a bunch of fenders? Well that’s cool, I thought thread said fearless Friday ? Well I used to be? Now I’m cautiously optimistic 😆🤣😂


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Let's Ride!🥳



1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2022)

Pic for "Top-O'-D'-Page"


----------



## Thee (Jul 29, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Let's Ride!🥳
> View attachment 1671240
> 1935 Huffman, Velvet deLUXE



Pretty light out in OC @ 4:35 AM 😎


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2022)

Happy Fenderless Friday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 29, 2022)

"free" 1949 serial number 1950 Red Phantom. all I had to do was buy a bunch of bikes and parts and sell the others. 
free is good. 🙂


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2022)

3:30pm.  7/29/2022
Happy Fenderless Friday!


----------



## Thee (Jul 29, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1671587
> 3:30pm.  7/29/2022
> Happy Fenderless Friday!



RAD.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Happy Fenderless Friday!



Ride FREE!!!


----------



## ian (Aug 19, 2022)

Mornin' Tripp 😀


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp 😀



I call foul wrong moon phase😆🌗


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp 😀



Mornin' @ian 
Set up for "Top-O-D-Page"




...It just keeps building up....


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2022)

41 fenderless in the OC dirt today!


----------



## PatsBikes (Aug 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> 41 fenderless in the OC dirt today!View attachment 1682399
> 
> View attachment 1682400
> 
> ...



Got it dirty Bro... I envy you man... keep on truckin  Mark      Cheers Pat


----------



## Speed King (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2022)

@birdzgarage klunker?
@Thee loves landing gear forks
Happy Friday


----------



## ian (Sep 9, 2022)

'53 Columbia on patrol. Got new 2.35 tires on it and like the way they roll.


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 9, 2022)

My 1910ish Premier “fixie”, with a front brake, wife insisted fixture?Easy to ride, but not pedaling backwards! A 73 year old should only try this once, because having to jump off a moving bicycle to stop, can be hard on both the bicycle and rider!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1693215
> 
> View attachment 1693216
> 
> ...



Very nice mark


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Very nice mark



thank You bird



Super-Solid!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!
FlyFenderFree!!!


----------



## ian (Sep 16, 2022)

My one and only FF selection. '53 Columbia.


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2022)

A great fenderless Friday in the OC for a few miles on the ACE!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank God it's Fenderless-FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 23, 2022)

No fenders moto’d over every curb I saw


----------



## Thee (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 23, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1700463



That's a sweet machine


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2022)

TGIFF, spend a lot of Fridays in Orange and had the Columbia Klunker with me today!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2022)

Timothy, IBEW Local11
Freakin-lec-tricians...
100 tooth ring=Low Cadence


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy FRIDAY!!!




Friday, Sept.16,2022 102 mile "Century Friday"


----------



## ian (Oct 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> TGIFF, spend a lot of Fridays in Orange and had the Columbia Klunker with me today!View attachment 1700602
> View attachment 1700603



This is one of my favorite rides on theCABE!


----------



## ian (Oct 7, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy FRIDAY!!!
> View attachment 1708059
> Friday, Sept.16,2022 102 mile "Century Friday"



Mornin'@tripple3


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2022)

37 Schwinn Klunker.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> 37 Schwinn Klunker.
> 
> View attachment 1708095



...you're killin' me Smalls...


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2022)

Been a fenderless summer around here! the Klunker is just one more!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Mornin'@tripple3



...too early?🥰
Happy Friday!
Work sucks....


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> ...too early?🥰
> Happy Friday!
> Work sucks....
> View attachment 1716818



Never too early to visit theCabe. Retirement is WAY better than work


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2022)

Fenderless Friday on the 41 Apple Ace


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 4, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 190079 View attachment 190080 I was inspired by franks old schwinn. I know we all have one or two. I'll start with my 37 rollfast fastback sport and 56 schwinn spitfire.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank God it's Friday!
Rollin'Fender-FREE!!!🥳


----------



## Speed King (Nov 4, 2022)

View attachment 1725337


----------



## palepainter (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 4, 2022)

'53 Columbia.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2022)

TGIFF, 80 special order lime out in the Santa Ana river, Thank goodness it's fenderless friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy Veterans Day!
Thank you for your Service and Commitment,
to this great U.S.A.
FRIDAY!!! Fenderless for LIFE.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2022)

FF.


----------



## ian (Nov 11, 2022)

'36 ? Rollfast that has been re-homed.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 11, 2022)

I took some time & my Crusty Collegiate to watch the Veterans Day Parade for Fenderless Friday.







I think it's the first time I've done that since before I became a Vet & it was awesome!! 🇺🇲


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2022)

Giving Thanks to all our Veterans keeping the USA the best place in the world!!, fender Free riding on the 41 Planes & Trains!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy "Black Friday" 
Fenderless & Free!!!
Black bikes today, fender-free for fun!😎


----------



## Greg Kozak (Nov 25, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> FF.
> 
> View attachment 1729737



Nice forks. Where did you get them ?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 25, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy "Black Friday"
> Fenderless & Free!!!
> Black bikes today, fender-free for fun!😎
> View attachment 1738961





Perfect spot to photograph a HOT ASH bike! 👍


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 25, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> Nice forks. Where did you get them ?



They were taken off a modern cruiser but can’t remember what brand of bike it was.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 2, 2022)

Frost a cake to celebrate it's FFFRRRIIIIDDDAAAYYY!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Fenderless & Free from work today; Hallelujah!🥳


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 2, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Fenderless & Free from work today; Hallelujah!🥳
> View attachment 1743441



Is the adjustable wrench just there for the picture or is it a permanent conversation starter?


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2022)

For added traction!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2022)

Two Wheeler said:


> Is the adjustable wrench just there for the picture or is it a permanent conversation starter?



It goes with me on every ride; just in case.
People borrow it from me mostly.
"Better to have and not need,
than to need and not have"



on a magnet, stuck to a flat spot, on the rear axle bolt often.🥰
Light orb @Miq


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2022)

Yup, there it is!🥳


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## tanksalot (Dec 2, 2022)

1890s Tandem with a lot of incorrect parts as found today but it’s rideable !


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 2, 2022)

.


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

Frost a cake to celebrate it's FFFRRRIIIDDDAAAYYY. Another green bike this week, I figure I should post this one before we part ways.


----------



## Robertk (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

Robertk said:


> View attachment 1747829



That is one serious laid back seat post, really like that ride


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 16, 2022)

1937 Westfield badged “Carnival”


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Friday!!!
Let's Ride!
i've had lots of Cake, frosting, cookies, candy and pie...🤩




1937 AERO KING
to a Christmas Party 12/10/2022
 @ the PAVILION Newport Beach


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy Friday!
Let's ride Fender-FREEE!!!


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Let's ride Fender-FREEE!!!
> View attachment 1756425



Mornin' @tripple3.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2022)

ian said:


> Mornin' @tripple3.



Mornin' @ian 
Happy last Friday-O' 2022!!!🥳



1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser;   WWII VICTORY Elgin, Sear's & Roebuck Catalog; 1st Century Ride: "Classic Balloon Tire bicycles"
Ride early, Ride often!!!🥳


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 30, 2022)

Fenderless  in the pouring







 PNW  rain today…


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 30, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> Fenderless  in the pouring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool ride 😎.  I dig the chainring and rattrap pedals.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 30, 2022)

First FF ride on the '39 Colson DBR, badged Packard. We have rain, so it was a short shakeout ride. The Musselman hub needs something more done to it.
Non-existent brakes.........it does roll great.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Dec 30, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hastings (Friday at 12:54 PM)

Random ratcheting revived rusty fenderless find  🫠


----------



## Gully (Friday at 1:57 PM)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## ian (Friday at 2:38 PM)

Hastings said:


> Random ratcheting revived fenderless five’r find  🫠
> 
> View attachment 1764001



That's a super bitchin' ride ya got there!


----------



## ian (Friday at 2:38 PM)

Gully said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 1764028



Im diggin' them fat tires!


----------



## ian (Friday at 2:41 PM)

A long gone Monark.


----------



## palepainter (Friday at 4:41 PM)

Gully said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 1764028



Where can I see more of this rad ride?


----------



## J-wagon (Friday at 5:05 PM)

Singlespeeding 1936 Rollfast badged Snyder, Chino Hills, CA


----------



## Gully (Friday at 7:22 PM)

palepainter said:


> Where can I see more of this rad ride?




I'll post a shoot.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Gully (Friday at 7:25 PM)

J-wagon said:


> Singlespeeding 1936 Rollfast badged Snyder, Chino Hills, CA
> View attachment 1764113




Love these rides!  I have three of these!!  Great shot!


----------

